# ECNL Playoffs



## Lightning Red

Playoff Qualifiers have been set.  Playoff draw will occur next Monday.  Congrats and good luck to those teams from the Southwest that were able to get it done.

U13
Blues
LAFC Slammers

U14
Blues
LAFC Slammers
San Diego Surf
Eagles

U15
LAFC Slammers
San Diego Surf
Blues
Real So Cal

U16
LAFC Slammers
Heat
San Diego Surf
Blues

U17
LAFC Slammers
Blues
Real So Cal
San Diego Surf

U19 Composite
Blues
Strikers

U19
Blues
LAFC Slammers


----------



## crush

Blues is top club obviously.  Congrats on all the socal teams.  Good luck and safe travels to FL


----------



## gotothebushes

Lightning Red said:


> Playoff Qualifiers have been set.  Playoff draw will occur next Monday.  Congrats and good luck to those teams from the Southwest that were able to get it done.
> 
> U13
> Blues
> LAFC Slammers
> 
> U14
> Blues
> LAFC Slammers
> San Diego Surf
> Eagles
> 
> U15
> LAFC Slammers
> San Diego Surf
> Blues
> Real So Cal
> 
> U16
> LAFC Slammers
> Heat
> San Diego Surf
> Blues
> 
> U17
> LAFC Slammers
> Blues
> Real So Cal
> San Diego Surf
> 
> U19 Composite
> Blues
> Strikers
> 
> U19
> Blues
> LAFC Slammers


Good stuff. How do they set teams for the 32 bracket for U16 and U17? Any idea?


----------



## Lightning Red

gotothebushes said:


> Good stuff. How do they set teams for the 32 bracket for U16 and U17? Any idea?


Teams are bracketed 1-8 / 9-16 / 17-24 / 25 - 32 based on their finish.  This info is available on the site & app under "Post Season Standings".  There will be a draw with one team from each pot.  They would also make sure that you don't have a team from your existing conference in bracket play.  Ultimately there will be 8 groups of 4 teams.  Winner of that bracket would advance to the quarterfinals.


----------



## Goforgoal

Whoa that's weird. Lots of Surf, Blues and Slammers teams in the playoffs from the SW. Didn't see that one coming!   

Good luck to all the SW teams competing!


----------



## crush

Goforgoal said:


> Whoa that's weird. Lots of Surf, Blues and Slammers teams in the playoffs from the SW. Didn't see that one coming!
> 
> Good luck to all the SW teams competing!


Hahaha.  This year is a complete wash for 80% of teams.  Those with fields and never took time off are the winners.  Congratulations to all the teams and of course of their hard work.  Fly to NC last week and fly again to Florida.  Lots of soccer for some.....in all seriousness, I hope everyone has fun


----------



## gotothebushes

Lightning Red said:


> Teams are bracketed 1-8 / 9-16 / 17-24 / 25 - 32 based on their finish.  This info is available on the site & app under "Post Season Standings".  There will be a draw with one team from each pot.  They would also make sure that you don't have a team from your existing conference in bracket play.  Ultimately there will be 8 groups of 4 teams.  Winner of that bracket would advance to the quarterfinals.


 Thanks! I’m hearing there doing a live draw on YouTube channel? Is that true? If so when and what  time if you any knowledge….


----------



## soccer4us

gotothebushes said:


> Thanks! I’m hearing there doing a live draw on YouTube channel? Is that true? If so when and what  time if you any knowledge….


True but no time given yet. Next Monday is the day for the draw


----------



## sdb

Attention all teams traveling to Florida: steam room for rent, only $250 per hour, great for rondos as long as you don't move around too much


----------



## Desert Hound

gotothebushes said:


> Thanks! I’m hearing there doing a live draw on YouTube channel? Is that true? If so when and what  time if you any knowledge….











						ECNL Girls
					

**LIVESTREAM for U14 & U18/U19 Finals**  U14 Finals - CLICK HERE  U18/U19 Finals - CLICK HERE (UPDATED)  Date: June 22-27, 2017  Age Groups: U14 - U18/U19 Competitions (for daily schedule, see bottom of page):     	U14 ECNL National Finals  	U18/U19 ECNL National Finals  	U15-U17 Champions...




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## gotothebushes

Desert Hound said:


> ECNL Girls
> 
> 
> **LIVESTREAM for U14 & U18/U19 Finals**  U14 Finals - CLICK HERE  U18/U19 Finals - CLICK HERE (UPDATED)  Date: June 22-27, 2017  Age Groups: U14 - U18/U19 Competitions (for daily schedule, see bottom of page):     	U14 ECNL National Finals  	U18/U19 ECNL National Finals  	U15-U17 Champions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecnlgirls.com


Thanks Desert Hound!


----------



## SideOut




----------



## gotothebushes

SideOut said:


> View attachment 11016


 Group H has changed to Solar. DSKC moved to Group G...


----------



## gotothebushes

SideOut said:


> View attachment 11016


Group B should be fun to watch!


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Why didn't/couldn't they have the schedule ready to go as a plug and play type of thing.  All Group A games will be played Day 1 at 8am.... Showcase games Day 1 2pm.....

And the brackets can only be found on Twitter currently?


----------



## GeekKid

gotothebushes said:


> Group H has changed to Solar. DSKC moved to Group G...


Have they made that official yet?


----------



## GeekKid

gotothebushes said:


> Group B should be fun to watch!


Group A is no slouch either.  Some really good match-ups.


----------



## GeekKid

Looks like they finally and officially fixed it.


----------



## gotothebushes

GeekKid said:


> View attachment 11025
> 
> Looks like they finally and officially fixed it.


FC Dallas moved to Group G now. Funny how all the Texas teams are being moved around. I do not understand all this movement. You pick a name out of a hat and that is suppose to be it. Sounds like a bunch of backdoor politicking going on.


----------



## gotothebushes

GeekKid said:


> View attachment 11025
> 
> Looks like they finally and officially fixed it.


DKSC been moved tp Group B


----------



## GeekKid

gotothebushes said:


> DKSC been moved tp Group B


Then that truly makes Group B the "Group of Death"


----------



## baller

SideOut said:


> View attachment 11016





GeekKid said:


> Then that truly makes Group B the "Group of Death"


Don't sleep on Davis.  They've pretty much walked all over the Northwest.  Makes Group A really strong with 2019 champ PDA and semi-finalist Heat.


----------



## GeekKid

baller said:


> Don't sleep on Davis.  They've pretty much walked all over the Northwest.  Makes Group A really strong with 2019 champ PDA and semi-finalist Heat.


Agree!


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

baller said:


> Don't sleep on Davis.  They've pretty much walked all over the Northwest.  Makes Group A really strong with 2019 champ PDA and semi-finalist Heat.


That the 06 age group? What happened to the 06 San Juan, thought they were the be all end all of NorCal or did some head to Davis? I have an 06 at a smaller club, just curious


----------



## baller

youthsportsugghhh said:


> That the 06 age group? What happened to the 06 San Juan, thought they were the be all end all of NorCal or did some head to Davis? I have an 06 at a smaller club, just curious


No, sorry.  I was referring to the u16 (05) champions league groups embedded in this thread.  Not as close to the 06 age group, but does appear that the SJ team has come back to earth a bit.  Perhaps team turnover, girls quit, etc.  Definitely seen it across the 05 age group over past few years.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Do we figure that schedule coming soon means next Monday (6/28)?


----------



## gotothebushes

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Do we figure that schedule coming soon means next Monday (6/28)?





youthsportsugghhh said:


> Do we figure that schedule coming soon means next Monday (6/28)?


Relax! Were only a week away! Probably still debating on moving some teams around again! LOL


----------



## LASTMAN14

gotothebushes said:


> Relax! Were only a week away! Probably still debating on moving some teams around again! LOL


Up now.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

LASTMAN14 said:


> Up now.


Fun early games for some of the CA squads!


----------



## LASTMAN14

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Fun early games for some of the CA squads!


Saw that. Kinda crappy.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

LASTMAN14 said:


> Saw that. Kinda crappy.


Being in NorCAL -- MVLA with a 745am game was somewhat shocking


----------



## Red card

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Fun early games for some of the CA squads!


No surprise early games for the teams that have to adjust to the eastern time zones.  They know exactly what they are doing


----------



## LASTMAN14

Red card said:


> No surprise early games for the teams that have to adjust to the eastern time zones.  They know exactly what they are doing


Sabotage.


----------



## Red card

Do people think the games will be live streamed?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Red card said:


> Do people think the games will be live streamed?


They should be.


----------



## gotothebushes

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Being in NorCAL -- MVLA with a 745am game was somewhat shocking


 I would complain if I was them. It worked for the Texas teams!


----------



## gotothebushes

LASTMAN14 said:


> They should be.


Games aren't live streamed but GA games are being streamed!


----------



## STX

gotothebushes said:


> I would complain if I was them. It worked for the Texas teams!


For the 05 Texas teams, the posted score the last weekend of the season was wrong. It was posted as DKSC beating Solar, when in the actual game Solar beat DKSC.

That game impacted where those two teams and FC Dallas all finished in the standings. Solar earned the #1 seed, but DKSC was given the #1 spot for the draw because the game was recorded and uploaded with the wrong team winning. 

Completely ridiculous that it wasn't fixed before the draw, but the right thing happened by the moving the teams to the seed they properly earned.


----------



## gotothebushes

STX said:


> For the 05 Texas teams, the posted score the last weekend of the season was wrong. It was posted as DKSC beating Solar, when in the actual game Solar beat DKSC.
> 
> That game impacted where those two teams and FC Dallas all finished in the standings. Solar earned the #1 seed, but DKSC was given the #1 spot for the draw because the game was recorded and uploaded with the wrong team winning.
> 
> Completely ridiculous that it wasn't fixed before the draw, but the right thing happened by the moving the teams to the seed they properly earned.


Makes sense. Sloppy but got it right in the end but DKSC beat Solar 1-0. The game winning goal was scored by a DKSC player I know.


----------



## STX

gotothebushes said:


> Makes sense. Sloppy but got it right in the end but DKSC beat Solar 1-0. The game winning goal was scored by a DKSC player I know.


You're right. It was the Solar vs Sting Austin game that was reported wrong.  Not Solar vs DKSC.

Same deal, though. It impacted the standings and wasn't fixed until after the draw, which caused the subsequent shuffling of teams into their correct seeds and brackets.


----------



## supercell

gotothebushes said:


> Games aren't live streamed but GA games are being streamed!


The GA live streams are pretty good actually. No sign of streaming from ECNL FL. Embarassing for ECNL.


----------



## Chris Knight

supercell said:


> The GA live streams are pretty good actually. No sign of streaming from ECNL FL. Embarassing for ECNL.


"Embarrassing"? ... Ummm ... 

Why would the ECNL need to stream their playoff matches at this point?


----------



## supercell

Chris Knight said:


> "Embarrassing"? ... Ummm ...
> 
> Why would the ECNL need to stream their playoff matches at this point?


They can generate many more views of their product with video streaming.  Fits right in with their social media presence, marketing and advertising, not to mention easing travel for families and coaches. Think bigger.

And not just playoff matches, but all the showcases too. Its just one area that GA is apparently doing better at. Like it or not, it's the way of the future. 

Two years ago, IIRC, they were doing live streaming at playoffs. Maybe its because they've tied themselves to Trace which does not support it yet.


----------



## soccer dude

Chris Knight said:


> "Embarrassing"? ... Ummm ...
> 
> Why would the ECNL need to stream their playoff matches at this point?


We had live feeds for our GA playoffs so I would think ECNL would at least match them.


----------



## soccer dude

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Being in NorCAL -- MVLA with a 745am game was somewhat shocking


I agree.  Who in their right mind wants or can play at 7:45am?  We had a few games in ECNL a few years ago like this and it was horrible.  I guess for east coast teams this might work since they're a few hours ahead.


----------



## GT45

soccer dude said:


> I agree.  Who in their right mind wants or can play at 7:45am?  We had a few games in ECNL a few years ago like this and it was horrible.  I guess for east coast teams this might work since they're a few hours ahead.


Umm it is rather hot in Florida in July. I think most teams would prefer to play at 7:45 am.


----------



## GT45

By not live streaming you encourage college coaches to watch the games live. That would be incentive not to stream them.


----------



## Glitterhater

Davis 05 team is now loaded due to the SJ 05 team losing their coach. Most of SJ's top 05 girls went to Davis.
Which is funny because take Davis' 07 girls ECNL team- they came in last amd won only a single game. Davis is a great club but like any club, they have some age groups that just don't succeed.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Glitterhater said:


> Davis 05 team is now loaded due to the SJ 05 team losing their coach. Most of SJ's top 05 girls went to Davis.
> Which is funny because take Davis' 07 girls ECNL team- they came in last amd won only a single game. Davis is a great club but like any club, they have some age groups that just don't succeed.


Your first statement is completely inaccurate.


----------



## MacDre

Soccerfan2 said:


> Your first statement is completely inaccurate.


Your statement is completely conclusory.  Elaborate.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

GT45 said:


> Umm it is rather hot in Florida in July. I think most teams would prefer to play at 7:45 am.


Temperature wise yes -- body clock 3 hours difference = NOPE.


----------



## Kicker4Life

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Temperature wise yes -- body clock 3 hours difference = NOPE.


Exactly!  9:30am would have made a WORLD of difference.  Still fairly cool and only 6:30am body clock time.


----------



## Glitterhater

Soccerfan2 said:


> Your first statement is completely inaccurate.


No, it's not. We have friends on that team.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Glitterhater said:


> No, it's not. We have friends on that team.


Last year, at tryout time, 4 Placer players and 1 SJ player went to Davis 05. Bernardo left 3/4 of the way through the season. Since then, nobody has left SJ 05 except a player who was playing up went back down to 06 SJ. The only changes on both SJ and Davis 05 this year in June at tryout time were internal. 

As I said, your statement was completely inaccurate.


----------



## crush

Glitterhater said:


> No, it's not. We have friends on that team.


I'll take eye witness account over what my pal said he saw, just saying


----------



## gotothebushes

crush said:


> I'll take eye witness account over what my pal said he saw, just saying


1 point goes to Soccerfan2 and Crush. Please continue!


----------



## Glitterhater

Soccerfan2 said:


> Last year, at tryout time, 4 Placer players and 1 SJ player went to Davis 05. Bernardo left 3/4 of the way through the season. Since then, nobody has left SJ 05 except a player who was playing up went back down to 06 SJ. The only changes on both SJ and Davis 05 this year in June at tryout time were internal.
> 
> As I said, your statement was completely inaccurate.


So San Juan still lost players, no? That's all I was saying.


----------



## Glitterhater

Glitterhater said:


> So San Juan still lost players, no? That's all I was saying.


I have a crush on ignore, so I have no idea what he saying. I'm not here to debate anything, I'm just telling you what I was told. Seems like this is a hot button issue for several of you!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Glitterhater said:


> I have a crush on ignore, so I have no idea what he saying. I'm not here to debate anything, I'm just telling you what I was told. Seems like this is a hot button issue for several of you!


I think SF2 is just responding to your post and likewise. SF2 is a parent on Davis and I am fairly certain they know where players originated from.


----------



## gotothebushes

LASTMAN14 said:


> I think SF2 is just responding to your post and likewise. SF2 is a parent on Davis and I am fairly certain they know where players originated from.


One point goes to Lastman14! all tied at 1's....


----------



## crush

Glitterhater said:


> *I have a crush on ignore*, so I have no idea what he saying. I'm not here to debate anything, I'm just telling you what I was told. Seems like this is a hot button issue for several of you!


Oh man, I thought you said you had "a crush on Crush."  No debating, just point out that SF2 has eye witness and personal experience.  I know I should just let Nocal handle this but I'm bored today


----------



## LASTMAN14

Side note regarding Euro Rof16. Today’s games were fantastic to watch.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> Side note regarding Euro Rof16. Today’s games were fantastic to watch.


Why couldn’t those games we played on the weekend so we could all watch?


----------



## espola

Kicker4Life said:


> Why couldn’t those games we played on the weekend so we could all watch?


There were plenty of games over the weekend.  It's a big tournament, lots of games.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Kicker4Life said:


> Why couldn’t those games we played on the weekend so we could all watch?


Majority of the games are taking place in the evening in Europe so the local audience can all watch.  The football world (at least on the men's side) doesn't revolve around us.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Messi>CR7 said:


> Majority of the games are taking place in the evening in Europe so the local audience can all watch.  The football world (at least on the men's side) doesn't revolve around us.


Thx….was a cynical question.


----------



## supercell

GT45 said:


> By not live streaming you encourage college coaches to watch the games live. That would be incentive not to stream them.


Riiiggght. ECNL needs to train these coaches to do the right thing dammit! Makes alot of sense.


----------



## what-happened

GT45 said:


> By not live streaming you encourage college coaches to watch the games live. That would be incentive not to stream them.


I get what you are saying. 

 Live streaming is getting positive feedback from many coaches in oceanside.  Staff not present live can watch as well.  Can watch multiple players at a time.  The concept is somewhat new, it's easy, and its convenient.  A pandemic adaptation that favors the player.  Much more exposure.  There are hundreds of schools that didn't show up that are able to watch.  I certainly think it's something they will continue and ECNL should adopt for their players.  Win win for all involved.


----------



## soccer4us

what-happened said:


> I get what you are saying.
> 
> Live streaming is getting positive feedback from many coaches in oceanside.  Staff not present live can watch as well.  Can watch multiple players at a time.  The concept is somewhat new, it's easy, and its convenient.  A pandemic adaptation that favors the player.  Much more exposure.  There are hundreds of schools that didn't show up that are able to watch.  I certainly think it's something they will continue and ECNL should adopt for their players.  Win win for all involved.


How about this one for college coaches, why is the same age group playing ALL their games at one time slot for the GA event? It may be the single most annoying thing for a college coach and hurts our kids In the end. It seems like ECNL nationals things are spread out a decent amount


----------



## what-happened

soccer4us said:


> How about this one for college coaches, why is the same age group playing ALL their games at one time slot for the GA event? It may be the single most annoying thing for a college coach and hurts our kids In the end. It seems like ECNL nationals things are spread out a decent amount


Can certainly be frustrating, especially if the player(s) you want to see aren't playing on adjacent fields.  We will see if that feedback was provided.  Some coaches stay for the whole game, others divide up their time by halves.  Having all of the games in one time slot can be more efficient for some coaches.


----------



## GT45

what-happened said:


> I get what you are saying.
> 
> Live streaming is getting positive feedback from many coaches in oceanside.  Staff not present live can watch as well.  Can watch multiple players at a time.  The concept is somewhat new, it's easy, and its convenient.  A pandemic adaptation that favors the player.  Much more exposure.  There are hundreds of schools that didn't show up that are able to watch.  I certainly think it's something they will continue and ECNL should adopt for their players.  Win win for all involved.


I do not see good value in evaluating a prospect on film versus seeing them in person. Video is better than not watching at all, but I do not think many coaches recruit straight off video.


----------



## what-happened

GT45 said:


> I do not see good value in evaluating a prospect on film versus seeing them in person. Video is better than not watching at all, but I do not think many coaches recruit straight off video.


Many coaches disagree with your view.  Video is a valuable tool used by most schools and coaches.  It's not better than watching in person, it never will be.  Recorded video is often manipulated.  Live stream is a different animal and is being seen as useful.

Besides, recruiting is a process.  For many, it starts with a video, leads to a showcase, then ends with in person school camps.  There are hundreds of coaches, thousands of players, and hours of videos.  Many players get recruited off of a video and a campus visit.  Likely not going to happen this way in the world of Stanford, UCLA, etc but most schools aren't them.


----------



## espola

what-happened said:


> Many coaches disagree with your view.  Video is a valuable tool used by most schools and coaches.  It's not better than watching in person, it never will be.  Recorded video is often manipulated.  Live stream is a different animal and is being seen as useful.
> 
> Besides, recruiting is a process.  For many, it starts with a video, leads to a showcase, then ends with in person school camps.  There are hundreds of coaches, thousands of players, and hours of videos.  Many players get recruited off of a video and a campus visit.  Likely not going to happen this way in the world of Stanford, UCLA, etc but most schools aren't them.


Videos are a good screening tool, but since they admittedly show the player at his best they only set an upper limit on how good a player is.  Factor in other things a coach has to consider, like available money or returning players (and conversely, field spots that need filling).  Another dimension is what the player/parents are looking for -- help with admission, the likelihood of a playing roster spot, scholarship money?


----------



## Ilikefutbol

supercell said:


> The GA live streams are pretty good actually. No sign of streaming from ECNL FL. Embarassing for ECNL.


Wow, I was just looking into this, since I’m not making the trip to NC.  Pretty weak, especially the older kids so scouts can view their games.  Been thru this for years w my daughters softball journey, guess softball is ahead of soccer.


----------



## what-happened

espola said:


> Videos are a good screening tool, but since they admittedly show the player at his best they only set an upper limit on how good a player is.  Factor in other things a coach has to consider, like available money or returning players (and conversely, field spots that need filling).  Another dimension is what the player/parents are looking for -- help with admission, the likelihood of a playing roster spot, scholarship money?


Yes - Recruiting is comprehensive, skill or perception of skill is part of the equation.  Don't disagree with anything you've listed.

Streaming live games is not captured video that is edited and then sent to a program -it's live.  The pandemic forced leagues to work harder to meet their part of the deal - platform their players.  Other youth sports/leagues have been doing it for some time.  It's good to see a league innovate and then make the product better.  Their has always been game video for sale at major showcases.  This is completely different and many coaches like it.  They got a taste of it during the pandemic and realize their is a place for it.  Parents/family members also like it.  

ECNL is savvy, I'm sure they'll jump on board soon.  If they don't, then that's their decision.


----------



## crush

what-happened said:


> Yes - Recruiting is comprehensive, skill or perception of skill is part of the equation.  Don't disagree with anything you've listed.
> 
> Streaming live games is not captured video that is edited and then sent to a program -it's live.  The pandemic forced leagues to work harder to meet their part of the deal - platform their players.  Other youth sports/leagues have been doing it for some time.  It's good to see a league innovate and then make the product better.  Their has always been game video for sale at major showcases.  This is completely different and many coaches like it.  They got a taste of it during the pandemic and realize their is a place for it.  Parents/family members also like it.
> 
> ECNL is savvy, I'm sure they'll jump on board soon.  If they don't, then that's their decision.


My dd played at 7:30am at last years ECNL showcase in AZ.  We had live stream games and I pumped it up for my goat.  I told her all the coaches she emailed are getting up early to especially watch her play.  It worked like a charm and made her try harder. Grandma & Grandpa tried to watch live but they got lost trying to follow their dgd and had the wrong game on at first.  Then they had the wrong team.  I like the effort of GA and not everyone can fly across the country to watch live.


----------



## what-happened

crush said:


> My dd played at 7:30am at last years ECNL showcase in AZ.  We had live stream games and I pumped it up for my goat.  I told her all the coaches she emailed are getting up early to especially watch her play.  It worked like a charm and made her try harder. Grandma & Grandpa tried to watch live but they got lost trying to follow their dgd and had the wrong game on at first.  Then they had the wrong team.  I like the effort of GA and not everyone can fly across the country to watch live.


I watched some of the ECNL NOV live stream.  It was a great first attempt. I've been told by other parents that it was hit or miss based on the field.  Looks like the GA took those lessons learned and improved on it.  No reason ECNL couldn't put together a package just as good or better. 

The GA improved their product from the Florida Showcase to their most recent.  They used a different naming convention and were able to accurately match up fields to cameras.  Camera view appeared to be pretty good as was the resolution.  It's not a hard problem to solve with today's technology.  I'm sure it wasn't cheap but it was appreciated.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Good luck to all the young ladies taking the field tomorrow…..


----------



## El Soccer Loco

Kicker4Life said:


> Good luck to all the young ladies taking the field tomorrow…..


Games delayed 1hr due to weather.  Lots of rain here.


----------



## Kicker4Life

El Soccer Loco said:


> Games delayed 1hr due to weather.  Lots of rain here.


Works for us…we had a 7:45am kickoff


----------



## Jose has returned

Good luck girls!  Have fun play hard and stay healthy most of all.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Kicker4Life said:


> Exactly!  9:30am would have made a WORLD of difference.  Still fairly cool and only 6:30am body clock time.


Looks like the CA teams with the early games had mixed results 2 Wins 3 losses and 1 tie for U17 teams


----------



## Kicker4Life

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Looks like the CA teams with the early games had mixed results 2 Wins 3 losses and 1 tie for U17 teams


Our field was pretty soggy.  One end has some standing water and the other end was better.  Our girls were grateful for the extra hour of sleep and showed it on the field.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> Our field was pretty soggy.  One end has some standing water and the other end was better.  Our girls were grateful for the extra hour of sleep and showed it on the field.


I’m exhausted and not playing.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Kicker4Life said:


> Our field was pretty soggy.  One end has some standing water and the other end was better.  Our girls were grateful for the extra hour of sleep and showed it on the field.


I was told a similar story about the field -- although our girls didn't wake up until the 2nd half


----------



## Desert Hound

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Looks like the CA teams with the early games had mixed results 2 Wins 3 losses and 1 tie for U17 teams


The other teams in the SW U17 had 1 win and 2 draws (though both moved on due to penalty kicks). AZ Arsenal 4-2, PHX Rising 1-1, and Heat 0-0


----------



## Kicker4Life

Solid college turnout today was well….hope all the girls got and took their chance to impress!


----------



## Desert Hound

Day 2 for the SW U17

Games not yet posted or played for the top group day 2...Champions League.

Blues 1 win
LAFC 1 win
Real So Cal 1 loss
Surf 1 loss

No teams in the N. America Cup.

Showcase A
AZ Arsenal 2 wins and into the semis. 2nd game was a tie, won in PKs
Slammers 1 win and 1 loss. Loss put them in the losers bracket where they won today.

Showcase B
Phx Rising 2 wins.1st game was a tie, won in PKs. They move to semis
LA Breakers 2 losses
Arsenal FC 2 losses
Heat 1 win, 1 loss

So SW U17 so far has: 
8 wins and 8 losses


----------



## what-happened

Desert Hound said:


> Day 2 for the SW U17
> 
> Games not yet posted or played for the top group day 2...Champions League.
> 
> Blues 1 win
> LAFC 1 win
> Real So Cal 1 loss
> Surf 1 loss
> 
> No teams in the N. America Cup.
> 
> Showcase A
> AZ Arsenal 2 wins and into the semis. 2nd game was a tie, won in PKs
> Slammers 1 win and 1 loss. Loss put them in the losers bracket where they won today.
> 
> Showcase B
> Phx Rising 2 wins.1st game was a tie, won in PKs. They move to semis
> LA Breakers 2 losses
> Arsenal FC 2 losses
> Heat 1 win, 1 loss
> 
> So SW U17 so far has:
> 8 wins and 8 losses


Nice work by the AZ teams, with more coming in today.

Sure wish this was being streamed.


----------



## Messi>CR7

Desert Hound said:


> Day 2 for the SW U17
> 
> Games not yet posted or played for the top group day 2...Champions League.
> 
> Blues 1 win
> LAFC 1 win
> Real So Cal 1 loss
> Surf 1 loss
> 
> No teams in the N. America Cup.
> 
> Showcase A
> AZ Arsenal 2 wins and into the semis. 2nd game was a tie, won in PKs
> Slammers 1 win and 1 loss. Loss put them in the losers bracket where they won today.
> 
> Showcase B
> Phx Rising 2 wins.1st game was a tie, won in PKs. They move to semis
> LA Breakers 2 losses
> Arsenal FC 2 losses
> Heat 1 win, 1 loss
> 
> So SW U17 so far has:
> 8 wins and 8 losses


I know top 4 in SW qualified for the Champions League, but what's the qualification for N. America Cup vs Showcase?


----------



## Desert Hound

Messi>CR7 said:


> I know top 4 in SW qualified for the Champions League, but what's the qualification for N. America Cup vs Showcase?


It comes down to points per game which includes showcases. 

So your top 32 teams go to Champions League to fight for a national championship. 

The next best 16 teams go to N. America Cup. The following 16 to Showcase A and the following 16 to Showcase B.


----------



## espola

Desert Hound said:


> It comes down to points per game which includes showcases.
> 
> So your top 32 teams go to Champions League to fight for a national championship.
> 
> The next best 16 teams go to N. America Cup. The following 16 to Showcase A and the following 16 to Showcase B.


I thought the point of showcase games was that the outcome didn't matter so that a coach could "showcase" all of his players, including the usual benchriders.


----------



## crush

what-happened said:


> Nice work by the AZ teams, with more coming in today.
> 
> Sure wish this was being streamed.


AZ plays great soccer.  Great job ladies


----------



## azsnowrider

what-happened said:


> Sure wish this was being streamed.


You would need to step up to the GA for that.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Desert Hound said:


> Day 2 for the SW U17
> 
> Games not yet posted or played for the top group day 2...Champions League.
> 
> Blues 1 win
> LAFC 1 win
> Real So Cal 1 loss
> Surf 1 loss
> 
> No teams in the N. America Cup.
> 
> Showcase A
> AZ Arsenal 2 wins and into the semis. 2nd game was a tie, won in PKs
> Slammers 1 win and 1 loss. Loss put them in the losers bracket where they won today.
> 
> Showcase B
> Phx Rising 2 wins.1st game was a tie, won in PKs. They move to semis
> LA Breakers 2 losses
> Arsenal FC 2 losses
> Heat 1 win, 1 loss
> 
> So SW U17 so far has:
> 8 wins and 8 losses


I know we aren’t ECNL yet, but there is a SoCal/SW team playing in the OPEN Cup too.


----------



## Desert Hound

espola said:


> I thought the point of showcase games was that the outcome didn't matter so that a coach could "showcase" all of his players, including the usual benchriders.


I am sure the ones in the Champions league are playing to win. 

I agree in general about what you are saying about showcases and the purpose. The team my DD is on, the coach is in fact playing the bench while at the same time trying to win and advance. So for them it is being done the correct way. 

For those coaches who are not playing the subs, shame on them. It is a showcase and the main goal is to be seen.


----------



## Desert Hound

Kicker4Life said:


> I know we aren’t ECNL yet, but there is a SoCal/SW team playing in the OPEN Cup too.


Yep...Beach. They rolled through the first game. I expect they will not have any issues in any of the games.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Desert Hound said:


> Yep...Beach. They rolled through the first game. I expect they will not have any issues in any of the games.


I think Kings Hammer will give us some problems….we will see.


----------



## Desert Hound

Kicker4Life said:


> I think Kings Hammer will give us some problems….we will see.


Best of luck then!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> I think Kings Hammer will give us some problems….we will see.


Isn’t that a triple IPA? I can see it being an issue after two.


----------



## what-happened

LASTMAN14 said:


> Isn’t that a triple IPA? I can see it being an issue after two.


No issues after 2PM


----------



## LASTMAN14

what-happened said:


> No issues after 2PM


Still to early. After 5.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> Still to early. After 5.


After 5 you’d have to carry me home!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Desert Hound said:


> Best of luck then!


Won in PK’s.  They scored first off a corner.  We answered very quickly.  1-1 at the half.  We scored in about the 70th min and They tied it up in the 89th. Beach converted 4 pks, Kings Hammer only converted 1.

Hats off to them for a really tough game.  They are big, physical and play good soccer.


----------



## younothat

What's the story with Legends and the DQ?








						SCANDAL: Legends FC Gets Disqualified from the ECNL Playoffs | FUT411
					

It's not everyday we see a scandal unfold at a national event.  Imagine our surprise to learn of a disqualification at the ECNL Girls National Playoff...




					fut411.com


----------



## Surf Zombie

younothat said:


> What's the story with Legends and the DQ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCANDAL: Legends FC Gets Disqualified from the ECNL Playoffs | FUT411
> 
> 
> It's not everyday we see a scandal unfold at a national event.  Imagine our surprise to learn of a disqualification at the ECNL Girls National Playoff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fut411.com


Whatever happened, not a good look for a club that just got its ECNL ticket. Ouch!


----------



## espola

younothat said:


> What's the story with Legends and the DQ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCANDAL: Legends FC Gets Disqualified from the ECNL Playoffs | FUT411
> 
> 
> It's not everyday we see a scandal unfold at a national event.  Imagine our surprise to learn of a disqualification at the ECNL Girls National Playoff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fut411.com


That article (looks like it was written by Crush) makes it hard to tell much of anything about the facts of the situation.  Is it true that college players are not allowed on ECNL teams?


----------



## suzysoccer1

younothat said:


> What's the story with Legends and the DQ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCANDAL: Legends FC Gets Disqualified from the ECNL Playoffs | FUT411
> 
> 
> It's not everyday we see a scandal unfold at a national event.  Imagine our surprise to learn of a disqualification at the ECNL Girls National Playoff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fut411.com


They got caught being dumb, playing girls already in college in a showcase designed to help girls get into college. Why? Because that is what dumb people do.


----------



## suzysoccer1

espola said:


> That article (looks like it was written by Crush) makes it hard to tell much of anything about the facts of the situation.  Is it true that college players are not allowed on ECNL teams?


If your a college player even if your allowed to, why would you play in an ECNL showcase and take a roster spot away from a current player.  Go play WPSL or UWS. That’s what those leagues are for.


----------



## espola

espola said:


> That article (looks like it was written by Crush) makes it hard to tell much of anything about the facts of the situation.  Is it true that college players are not allowed on ECNL teams?


 I looked it up.  Rule 2.12.4 says that college players are allowed as long as they are identified as Discovery Players, about which there are many rules.









						2020-21 ECNL Competition Rules
					

2020-2021 ECNL COMPETITION RULES                          2020-2021 ECNL COMPETITION RULES The Elite Clubs National League (“ECNL”) is a player development platform for elite  youth soccer players in the United States.  These Rules and Regulations (the “Regulations”) outline the rules fo...




					docs.google.com


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

espola said:


> I looked it up.  Rule 2.12.4 says that college players are allowed as long as they are identified as Discovery Players, about which there are many rules.


So they bring in a college player to take away minuted from bench players whom parents have paid thousand of dollars to travel.    Classy move coach!


----------



## Technician72

younothat said:


> What's the story with Legends and the DQ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCANDAL: Legends FC Gets Disqualified from the ECNL Playoffs | FUT411
> 
> 
> It's not everyday we see a scandal unfold at a national event.  Imagine our surprise to learn of a disqualification at the ECNL Girls National Playoff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fut411.com


If there was any roster that didn't need extra firepower it was this one, what a mess. Hopefully more details clarify the particulars.


----------



## crush

espola said:


> That article (looks like it was written by Crush) makes it hard to tell much of anything about the facts of the situation.  Is it true that college players are not allowed on ECNL teams?


----------



## Desert Hound

U17 SW division after day 2. 

Blues 2 wins
LAFC 2 wins
Real So Cal 2 losses
Surf 1 win, 1 loss
AZ Arsenal 2 wins
Slammers 1 win, 1 loss
LA Breakers 1 win, 1 loss
Phx Rising 2 wins
Arsenal FC 2 losses
Heat 1 win, 1 loss

Overall 12 wins, 8 losses

I think the team in the actual playoffs that goes deep is LAFC.


----------



## Desert Hound

And Beach with 2 wins as well in the Open Showcase.


----------



## ecsoccermom

Any word about Hurrican Elsa that is supposed to hit on Monday/Tuesday?


----------



## Kicker4Life

ecsoccermom said:


> Any word about Hurrican Elsa that is supposed to hit on Monday/Tuesday?


Tuesday night was the last I saw


----------



## ecsoccermom

Are any of the games live streamed?  GA did a great job with live streaming all of their games.


----------



## Goforgoal

ecsoccermom said:


> Are any of the games live streamed?  GA did a great job with live streaming all of their games.


If they live stream then college coaches may opt to stay home and watch games online and we'd all be denied the pleasure of a Tweet every hour about how many college coaches are at the event. No, can't have that.


----------



## soccer dude

Goforgoal said:


> If they live stream then college coaches may opt to stay home and watch games online and we'd all be denied the pleasure of a Tweet every hour about how many college coaches are at the event. No, can't have that.


GA had live streaming at the 04G showcase and our 04G team had 90, 56, and 65 coaches at our games respectively. So, not sure your argument has merit.


----------



## Goforgoal

soccer dude said:


> GA had live streaming at the 04G showcase and our 04G team had 90, 56, and 65 coaches at our games respectively. So, not sure your argument has merit.


My argument definitely has no merit. I was just being snarky as today's constant self promotion on social media is wearing on me. It's here to stay though and everyone does it, so bleh yeah, there it is.


----------



## MarkM

suzysoccer1 said:


> They got caught being dumb, playing girls already in college in a showcase designed to help girls get into college. Why? Because that is what dumb people do.


No one on a u18/19 composite team is attending a showcase to get into college.


----------



## ginga

soccer dude said:


> GA had live streaming at the 04G showcase and our 04G team had 90, 56, and 65 coaches at our games respectively. So, not sure your argument has merit.


No need to live stream, college coaches are in Florida. There’s no substitute for live action. They follow the talent when it’s worth the trip.


----------



## suzysoccer1

MarkM said:


> No one on a u18/19 composite team is attending a showcase to get into college.


BS, I know 3 families in that club that wanted to go to talk to coaches and be seen playing anyplace. They sat home.


----------



## soccer4us

Safe to say ECNL shouldn't come back to Florida in the summer ever again. 

Thanks California! It could have been you

ECNL Clubs and Families –

First and foremost, we would like to thank you for your support and commitment to the ECNL over the past 12 months, in a year of unprecedented challenge and disruption. As you know, these challenges have continued into the ECNL Playoffs over the past few days with periods of heavy rain and winds. We thank you again for your patience through the multiple schedule changes over the past several days, and we also thank the fantastic staff at Premier Sports Complex for their work in managing the fields and working with us through these challenges.

Unfortunately, a State of Emergency has been issued by the State of Florida for the Sarasota / Bradenton area due to tropical storm Elsa in the Caribbean, and the possibility that it impacts our area with high winds and significant rainfall on Tuesday. Beyond this declaration, and regardless of the ultimate classification of this storm, there is a near certainty of more significant rainfall on Tuesday that will make the fields unplayable for Tuesday and Wednesday. Based on this information, we have made the following decisions with respect to the continuation of the ECNL Playoffs:

1.       All games today, July 4, will go on as currently scheduled. 
CLICK HERE for schedule listing by age and division
CLICK HERE for schedule spreadsheet
July 5th game times and field assignments will be assigned and added to the links above today

2.       The following games will be scheduled on Monday, July 5, in the 7:30, 9:30 and 11:30 time slots (specific fields and times will be provided shortly):
U18 Champions League National Championship
U17 Champions League Quarter-Finals
U16 Champions League Quarter-Finals (moved up one day from the 6th)
U15 Champions League Day 3
U17 North American Cup Final
U16 North American Cup Final
Junior Showcase Day 2
U14 Quarter Final (moved up one day from the 6th)
U17 Showcase A Final
U16 Showcase A Final
U17 Showcase B Final
U16 Showcase B Final

3.       All other games beyond the above specifically mentioned games have been cancelled.

4.       The U15 Quarter-Finals will be moved to Richmond, and the format of the U15 ECNL Finals will be adjusted.

These decisions are very difficult to make. We feel that the above schedule will allow games to be safely played, while also providing significant notice for players and families to schedule earlier departures. Of course, every club and family should prioritize their safety in travel planning, and if a team will not be able to play on Monday, please let us know.

Thank you for your support of the ECNL. We look forward to the 2021-2022 season.

ECNL Girls


----------



## ecsoccermom

soccer4us said:


> Safe to say ECNL shouldn't come back to Florida in the summer ever again.
> 
> Thanks California! It could have been you
> 
> ECNL Clubs and Families –
> 
> First and foremost, we would like to thank you for your support and commitment to the ECNL over the past 12 months, in a year of unprecedented challenge and disruption. As you know, these challenges have continued into the ECNL Playoffs over the past few days with periods of heavy rain and winds. We thank you again for your patience through the multiple schedule changes over the past several days, and we also thank the fantastic staff at Premier Sports Complex for their work in managing the fields and working with us through these challenges.
> 
> Unfortunately, a State of Emergency has been issued by the State of Florida for the Sarasota / Bradenton area due to tropical storm Elsa in the Caribbean, and the possibility that it impacts our area with high winds and significant rainfall on Tuesday. Beyond this declaration, and regardless of the ultimate classification of this storm, there is a near certainty of more significant rainfall on Tuesday that will make the fields unplayable for Tuesday and Wednesday. Based on this information, we have made the following decisions with respect to the continuation of the ECNL Playoffs:
> 
> 1.       All games today, July 4, will go on as currently scheduled.
> CLICK HERE for schedule listing by age and division
> CLICK HERE for schedule spreadsheet
> July 5th game times and field assignments will be assigned and added to the links above today
> 
> 2.       The following games will be scheduled on Monday, July 5, in the 7:30, 9:30 and 11:30 time slots (specific fields and times will be provided shortly):
> U18 Champions League National Championship
> U17 Champions League Quarter-Finals
> U16 Champions League Quarter-Finals (moved up one day from the 6th)
> U15 Champions League Day 3
> U17 North American Cup Final
> U16 North American Cup Final
> Junior Showcase Day 2
> U14 Quarter Final (moved up one day from the 6th)
> U17 Showcase A Final
> U16 Showcase A Final
> U17 Showcase B Final
> U16 Showcase B Final
> 
> 3.       All other games beyond the above specifically mentioned games have been cancelled.
> 
> 4.       The U15 Quarter-Finals will be moved to Richmond, and the format of the U15 ECNL Finals will be adjusted.
> 
> These decisions are very difficult to make. We feel that the above schedule will allow games to be safely played, while also providing significant notice for players and families to schedule earlier departures. Of course, every club and family should prioritize their safety in travel planning, and if a team will not be able to play on Monday, please let us know.
> 
> Thank you for your support of the ECNL. We look forward to the 2021-2022 season.
> 
> ECNL Girls


What a joke!  All that money spent for 2 games!


----------



## MarkM

suzysoccer1 said:


> BS, I know 3 families in that club that wanted to go to talk to coaches and be seen playing anyplace. They sat home.


Isn't this a high school senior team?  Meaning that almost all will be in college in about 4 weeks.  And if they were on the team, why wouldn't the club let them go?  What you are saying makes no sense.


----------



## Desert Hound

MarkM said:


> No one on a u18/19 composite team is attending a showcase to get into college.


Not true. You have kids that are juniors on those teams.


----------



## Desert Hound

After 3 games in for the U17s. 

Champions League
Blues 2 wins, 1 loss
LAFC 3 wins
Real So Cal. 2 losses and 1tie
Surf 1 win, 2 losses

LAFC is the only one alive in the national championship playoffs.

Showcase A
AZ Arsenal 3 wins. In finals tomorrow
Slammers 1 win, 1 loss, 1 tie

Showcase B
La Breakers 1 win, 2 losses
Phx Rising 2 wins, 1 loss
Arsenal FC 3 losses
Heat 1 win 2 losses

Totals: 14 wins, 15 losses, 2 ties

Open Cup
Beach 3 wins. Their final I believe is cancelled.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Desert Hound said:


> After 3 games in for the U17s.
> 
> Champions League
> Blues 2 wins, 1 loss
> LAFC 3 wins
> Real So Cal. 2 losses and 1tie
> Surf 1 win, 2 losses
> 
> LAFC is the only one alive in the national championship playoffs.
> 
> Showcase A
> AZ Arsenal 3 wins. In finals tomorrow
> Slammers 1 win, 1 loss, 1 tie
> 
> Showcase B
> La Breakers 1 win, 2 losses
> Phx Rising 2 wins, 1 loss
> Arsenal FC 3 losses
> Heat 1 win 2 losses
> 
> Totals: 14 wins, 15 losses, 2 ties
> 
> Open Cup
> Beach 3 wins. Their final I believe is cancelled.


Final was Rescheduled for 7:15 am.


----------



## Desert Hound

And a few other observations. 

The SW division this year doesn't seem to be as strong as in others. I refer across all age groups (with the exception of one of the younger groups). 

The club that has performed the best in the part of the playoffs that count (Champions) is LAFC.


----------



## Desert Hound

ecsoccermom said:


> What a joke!  All that money spent for 2 games!


It happens. Can't control weather.


----------



## ginga

Desert Hound said:


> It happens. Can't control weather.


Agreed, the weather you can’t control but you can control where you have the playoffs. ECNL made a rash decision to move from San Diego to non other than Florida in the summer.  Who goes to Florida in the summer????


----------



## Surf Zombie

February Texas showcase was cancelled due to weather as well. Can’t control it. NJ Memorial Day showcase was moved to NC because of NJ Covid policies.

Some of these governors (CA) making nonsense Covid decisions that could disrupt everything is more of a concern than weather IMO. Peak hurricane season in FL is August to October. Very rare to have a storm disrupt things in June or July. Especially on the gulf coast.


----------



## STX

Anybody know why they completely canceled the U13 semifinals and finals? Are they being moved to Richmond?


----------



## Desert Hound

ginga said:


> Agreed, the weather you can’t control but you can control where you have the playoffs. ECNL made a rash decision to move from San Diego to non other than Florida in the summer.  Who goes to Florida in the summer????


Rash decision? These places have to be booked well in advance. Up until recently CA was not allowing tournaments such as this. So if you are planning a national event and at the time you are planning...CA is closed to this type of stuff you have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Desert Hound

Surf Zombie said:


> Very rare to have a storm disrupt things in June or July. Especially on the gulf coast.


Exactly.


----------



## MarkM

Desert Hound said:


> Not true. You have kids that are juniors on those teams.


Maybe.  There are always a couple.  Was there one player on the team, junior or senior, that was not already committed?  I doubt it.  And because of that, clubs usually struggle to get enough players to travel to showcases at this age - girls are just going for the games, not the exposure.  So notion that someone is taking another opportunity for a player at U18/19 is pretty laughable, don't you think?


----------



## Desert Hound

MarkM said:


> Maybe.  There are always a couple.  Was there one player on the team, junior or senior, that was not already committed?  I doubt it.  And because of that, clubs usually struggle to get enough players to travel to showcases at this age - girls are just going for the games, not the exposure.  So notion that someone is taking another opportunity for a player at U18/19 is pretty laughable, don't you think?


I will give you an example of the team my DD is on for this coming year. About half the team will be juniors.

Now I fully agree that if you have teams full of seniors it is hard to get them to do much in the spring or summer. They are ready to move on.


----------



## soccer dude

soccer4us said:


> Safe to say ECNL shouldn't come back to Florida in the summer ever again.
> 
> Thanks California! It could have been you
> 
> ECNL Clubs and Families –
> 
> First and foremost, we would like to thank you for your support and commitment to the ECNL over the past 12 months, in a year of unprecedented challenge and disruption. As you know, these challenges have continued into the ECNL Playoffs over the past few days with periods of heavy rain and winds. We thank you again for your patience through the multiple schedule changes over the past several days, and we also thank the fantastic staff at Premier Sports Complex for their work in managing the fields and working with us through these challenges.
> 
> Unfortunately, a State of Emergency has been issued by the State of Florida for the Sarasota / Bradenton area due to tropical storm Elsa in the Caribbean, and the possibility that it impacts our area with high winds and significant rainfall on Tuesday. Beyond this declaration, and regardless of the ultimate classification of this storm, there is a near certainty of more significant rainfall on Tuesday that will make the fields unplayable for Tuesday and Wednesday. Based on this information, we have made the following decisions with respect to the continuation of the ECNL Playoffs:
> 
> 1.       All games today, July 4, will go on as currently scheduled.
> CLICK HERE for schedule listing by age and division
> CLICK HERE for schedule spreadsheet
> July 5th game times and field assignments will be assigned and added to the links above today
> 
> 2.       The following games will be scheduled on Monday, July 5, in the 7:30, 9:30 and 11:30 time slots (specific fields and times will be provided shortly):
> U18 Champions League National Championship
> U17 Champions League Quarter-Finals
> U16 Champions League Quarter-Finals (moved up one day from the 6th)
> U15 Champions League Day 3
> U17 North American Cup Final
> U16 North American Cup Final
> Junior Showcase Day 2
> U14 Quarter Final (moved up one day from the 6th)
> U17 Showcase A Final
> U16 Showcase A Final
> U17 Showcase B Final
> U16 Showcase B Final
> 
> 3.       All other games beyond the above specifically mentioned games have been cancelled.
> 
> 4.       The U15 Quarter-Finals will be moved to Richmond, and the format of the U15 ECNL Finals will be adjusted.
> 
> These decisions are very difficult to make. We feel that the above schedule will allow games to be safely played, while also providing significant notice for players and families to schedule earlier departures. Of course, every club and family should prioritize their safety in travel planning, and if a team will not be able to play on Monday, please let us know.
> 
> Thank you for your support of the ECNL. We look forward to the 2021-2022 season.
> 
> ECNL Girls


I still don't understand ever playing anyplace except southern CA.  I love the Oceanside complex and Silverlakes and have never had a weather issue.  Why risk it every year going to NC or FL?  Seems like there's weather issues every year on the east coast.  GA played at Oceanside and weather was a bit cloudy and 70's.  How can you beat that.  As a parent, it was nice not sitting in the heat but I'm secondary to players and coaches.


----------



## Desert Hound

soccer dude said:


> I still don't understand ever playing anyplace except southern CA. I love the Oceanside complex and Silverlakes and have never had a weather issue.


I like both of those locations as well. I would certainly prefer the yearly location to be in So Cal. 

The likely reason they move the locations around is that they have clubs from around the country. And those clubs don't always want to travel across the country every year to So Cal. I am sure those clubs argue loudly that the playoffs should move to different locations each year.


----------



## KingMI

STX said:


> Anybody know why they completely canceled the U13 semifinals and finals? Are they being moved to Richmond?


They are doing a 4 way Co-Champion for the u/13 group. It will not be rescheduled.


----------



## suzysoccer1

MarkM said:


> Isn't this a high school senior team?  Meaning that almost all will be in college in about 4 weeks.  And if they were on the team, why wouldn't the club let them go?  What you are saying makes no sense.


Do you have kids who play or are you just on here to kill time? Wtf is a high school senior team? Players, legit players who are already in college or going to college in 3-6 weeks are either playing WPSL, UWS, or training on their own on doing their college packet. This BS wack ass club and their clown show doc pulled this because he don’t care about anyone other than himself. There are 04’s on this roster! In addition there are other 05,04 players back at home not on roster who could of been added, who could of played in this in order to be seen rather than some kids who wanted a vacation and to play with their old friends.  At this point ANY GAMES ARE GOOD GAMES. Lots of kids who btw have paid thousands of dollars in fees to this club just need to be seen. And to your last point as to why the club wouldn’t let them go? Are you serious? Here’s a short answer. Cause people who run clubs and coach them are dicks. That’s why.


----------



## MarkM

suzysoccer1 said:


> Do you have kids who play or are you just on here to kill time? Wtf is a high school senior team? Players, legit players who are already in college or going to college in 3-6 weeks are either playing WPSL, UWS, or training on their own on doing their college packet. This BS wack ass club and their clown show doc pulled this because he don’t care about anyone other than himself. There are 04’s on this roster! In addition there are other 05,04 players back at home not on roster who could of been added, who could of played in this in order to be seen rather than some kids who wanted a vacation and to play with their old friends.  At this point ANY GAMES ARE GOOD GAMES. Lots of kids who btw have paid thousands of dollars in fees to this club just need to be seen. And to your last point as to why the club wouldn’t let them go? Are you serious? Here’s a short answer. Cause people who run clubs and coach them are dicks. That’s why.


I'm confused by your anger.  You are upset that girls not even on a team don't get a chance to play on that team for a playoff event?

I may be wrong, but I think with the exception of Surf, there was really no WPSL or UWS in SoCal this year.


----------



## ecsoccermom

Desert Hound said:


> Rash decision? These places have to be booked well in advance. Up until recently CA was not allowing tournaments such as this. So if you are planning a national event and at the time you are planning...CA is closed to this type of stuff you have to look elsewhere.


Wondering...how was GA allowed to set up a national tournament last week in Oceanside?  They were able to pull it off.


----------



## ginga

Desert Hound said:


> Rash decision? These places have to be booked well in advance. Up until recently CA was not allowing tournaments such as this. So if you are planning a national event and at the time you are planning...CA is closed to this type of stuff you have to look elsewhere.


I think they we’re too quick to make this change.When the change was made, SoCal was on the verge of reopening.


----------



## dad4

ginga said:


> I think they we’re too quick to make this change.When the change was made, SoCal was on the verge of reopening.


CA seemed on the verge of reopening for months.

Surf tried betting on CA opening.  It got them a rump tournament 6 months late in Arizona.

ECNL didn't want to risk that.  Odds were better in hindsight, but they didn't know that then.


----------



## Willie

KingMI said:


> They are doing a 4 way Co-Champion for the u/13 group. It will not be rescheduled.


4 way Participation Champions are the best kind.


----------



## Vista 21

Desert Hound said:


> And a few other observations.
> 
> The SW division this year doesn't seem to be as strong as in others. I refer across all age groups (with the exception of one of the younger groups).
> 
> The club that has performed the best in the part of the playoffs that count (Champions) is LAFC.


I'm curious why this is the case? It seems like at the younger age groups the SW has always been very dominate but as the teams age, it is not the case? For example the 07 age group has 3 dominate teams competing but a few years ago you could have said the same for the 04 age group. These kids may bounce around but the talent typically stays on SW/So Cal. Is it more about the team vs the althlete as they get older? Are some top 04 kid's already college bound and focused elsewhere?


----------



## Swoosh

suzysoccer1 said:


> Do you have kids who play or are you just on here to kill time? Wtf is a high school senior team? Players, legit players who are already in college or going to college in 3-6 weeks are either playing WPSL, UWS, or training on their own on doing their college packet. This BS wack ass club and their clown show doc pulled this because he don’t care about anyone other than himself. There are 04’s on this roster! In addition there are other 05,04 players back at home not on roster who could of been added, who could of played in this in order to be seen rather than some kids who wanted a vacation and to play with their old friends.  At this point ANY GAMES ARE GOOD GAMES. Lots of kids who btw have paid thousands of dollars in fees to this club just need to be seen. And to your last point as to why the club wouldn’t let them go? Are you serious? Here’s a short answer. Cause people who run clubs and coach them are dicks. That’s why.


College players are and have always been allowed to take part in end of year championships as long as they’re of age.  That’s why there are age groups.  

In fact, Blues had the UCLA star forward Reilyn Turner on their roster in Florida this week. (didn’t help them as they lost in PKs on the first day).  Is she legit enough for you?

Legends got caught up on a technicality.  

Stop being a child.


----------



## Desert Hound

Vista 21 said:


> I'm curious why this is the case? It seems like at the younger age groups the SW has always been very dominate but as the teams age, it is not the case? For example the 07 age group has 3 dominate teams competing but a few years ago you could have said the same for the 04 age group. These kids may bounce around but the talent typically stays on SW/So Cal. Is it more about the team vs the althlete as they get older? Are some top 04 kid's already college bound and focused elsewhere?


I don't have any idea as to why.


----------



## Lightning Red

Desert Hound said:


> I don't have any idea as to why.


The Surf 04 team was ravaged with injuries to many key players. Losing 3 Power 5 D1 payers isn’t easy to replace.


----------



## El Clasico

MarkM said:


> I may be wrong, but I think with the exception of Surf, there was really no WPSL or UWS in SoCal this year.


Yep, you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## MarkM

El Clasico said:


> Yep, you couldn't be more wrong.


What teams were playing this summer in socal?


----------



## timmyh

KingMI said:


> They are doing a 4 way Co-Champion for the u/13 group. It will not be rescheduled.


There was plenty of field space this morning. Why ECNL didn't have the U13s at least play the semifinals is a bizarre decision. 

I guess naming all four Co-Champs is better than just ignoring the age group (like they did this week in Florida and then again by not sending them to Virginia).


----------



## ecsoccermom

Are any results in for the U15 Champions Cup?  I don't see scores for today's games.


----------



## MarkM

El Clasico said:


> Yep, you couldn't be more wrong.


You are right.  My bad.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Lightning Red said:


> The Surf 04 team was ravaged with injuries to many key players. Losing 3 Power 5 D1 payers isn’t easy to replace.


A VERY common theme amongst the teams I know that went. We had 3 players not make the trip due to injury and 4 playing with injuries.  Coach did a great job managing their minutes but it definitely made things more “interesting” as most of the injuries were to defensive players.


----------



## Shivas

ecsoccermom said:


> Are any results in for the U15 Champions Cup?  I don't see scores for today's games.


I believe they decided to take 8 teams to Nationals in that age group, so they are done playing.


----------



## Soccer43

timmyh said:


> There was plenty of field space this morning. Why ECNL didn't have the U13s at least play the semifinals is a bizarre decision.
> 
> I guess naming all four Co-Champs is better than just ignoring the age group (like they did this week in Florida and then again by not sending them to Virginia).


In the past ECNL started at U14 so they didn't even have a U13 age at all.


----------



## NorCal

U17 Final Four:

MVLA
LAFC
United FA (Georgia)
Solar (Texas) 

This will be MVLA’s 3rd trip (2018 National Champs, 2019 3rd Place - GSA won, 2020 No Playoffs due to Covid) to the ECNL National Finals. 1st trip for the other 3 teams in the 2004 age group. Should be some great games in Virginia.

Safe travels for all those getting home from Florida.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Doesn’t look like any scores were posted from today. Wanted to see who made the final 4 for the 2007 group.


----------



## NorCal

Surf Zombie said:


> Doesn’t look like any scores were posted from today. Wanted to see who made the final 4 for the 2007 group.


Sorry, can’t help you there. U17 results (besides MVLA, I was there for that lol) were pieces together from Instagram posts and text messages between players.


----------



## KingMI

timmyh said:


> There was plenty of field space this morning. Why ECNL didn't have the U13s at least play the semifinals is a bizarre decision.
> 
> I guess naming all four Co-Champs is better than just ignoring the age group (like they did this week in Florida and then again by not sending them to Virginia).


It was fun for the 2 games. But it was a waste of money to be honest. I say don't have u13 age at all if they will be the bottom priority of the playoff.


----------



## Desert Hound

KingMI said:


> I say don't have u13 age at all if they will be the bottom priority of the playoff.


Of course in a playoff/showcase setting with college coaches the youngest ages are the least priority.

When my DD started at the youngest ages you didn't see many coaches out there looking. A few. A vast contrast vs the sidelines on the older groups.

In this case? Weather happened. Out of their control. So they prioritize the ages that are actually getting recruited. It sucks they only got in a couple of games though. You always want to see your kid play as much as possible.


----------



## KingMI

Desert Hound said:


> Of course in a playoff/showcase setting with college coaches the youngest ages are the least priority.
> 
> When my DD started at the youngest ages you didn't see many coaches out there looking. A few. A vast contrast vs the sidelines on the older groups.
> 
> In this case? Weather happened. Out of their control. So they prioritize the ages that are actually getting recruited. It sucks they only got in a couple of games though. You always want to see your kid play as much as possible.


Agree 100% on that point. The youngers did have a few people watch on the scouting side. Another positive was my kid was able to get a day 3 article about her and her teams performance. So we as family did get something out of it for her.


----------



## Calikid

ecsoccermom said:


> Wondering...how was GA allowed to set up a national tournament last week in Oceanside?  They were able to pull it off.


And it was a very well run event. Extremely well organized and all of the staff were available and willing to help!


----------



## timmyh

Surf Zombie said:


> Doesn’t look like any scores were posted from today. Wanted to see who made the final 4 for the 2007 group.


Blues, LAFC Slammers, Jacksonville FC, and Solar.


----------



## what-happened

ginga said:


> No need to live stream, college coaches are in Florida. There’s no substitute for live action. They follow the talent when it’s worth the trip.


Live stream is likely not going away.  Coaches who can go will go, coaches who can't go will watch.  Parents and extended family members also benefit from livestream.  It's a simple tool, one that many like.  I have no idea what the cost is. It's somewhat reliable technology, has been around for some time.  I'm sure weather would impact it.  

No argument that live is best, but live stream is good.  To completely disregard it is not taking into account the pros of it.  I don't see a con.  Live stream is not going to deter a coach from coming.


----------



## Vista 21

timmyh said:


> Blues, LAFC Slammers, Jacksonville FC, and Solar.


Congrats to Blues and LAFC Slammers making the final 4! Youth Soccer ranking is remarkably accurate in predicting this age group. Great to see 2 of the 4 teams from the So Cal/SW region.


----------



## timmyh

Vista 21 said:


> Congrats to Blues and LAFC Slammers making the final 4! Youth Soccer ranking is remarkably accurate in predicting this age group. Great to see 2 of the 4 teams from the So Cal/SW region.


Mostly really tight quarterfinal games... 
Slammers over Surf in Pks.
Jacksonville over Indiana Fire in Pks. 
Blues scored the winning goal vs. Michigan Hawks with basically the last kick of the game.
Solar won 7-0 (!) over MVLA.

Kudos to both Socal semifinal teams (and Surf, too) for representing well!

LAFC Slammers also made the semifinals in the U13 division (as did Solar, Eclipse, and San Juan).


----------



## Swoosh

Calikid said:


> And it was a very well run event. Extremely well organized and all of the staff were available and willing to help!


They rolled the dice.  GA needs a few home runs (grand slams) to catch up to ECNL, and even that will not be enough.  But I like their fight.


----------



## what-happened

Swoosh said:


> They rolled the dice.  GA needs a few home runs (grand slams) to catch up to ECNL, and even that will not be enough.  But I like their fight.


Do you think they need to catch up?  Why not just be a really good and viable alternative?  Looks like parents are making this about competition.  Both leagues will get their share.  The winners are the players and coaches.  Players get another platform that has street cred due to the people running it.  Coaches get access to more players.  It was obvious that coaches showed up in large numbers to both showcases.  Win win for girls soccer.

The GA doesn't need to hit grand slams.  They need to be consistent with their product.  It's early for them but they've been consistent.  I'm sure there are others but I have players in both leagues.  There is a different feel about the GA VS ECNL.  ECNL certainly knows how to put on an event, they've been doing it for a long time.  Their model is efficient.  The GA is seeing what works for them and is trying to avoid being seen as a business monster.  As they grow that may become more difficult.  The talent gap in certain regions may shrink, maybe they won't, time will tell.  Who knows.  I hope the GA survives.  There are many who don't.  Another league that platform our DDs and supports their desire to play at the next level is not a bad thing.


----------



## MacDre

what-happened said:


> Do you think they need to catch up?  Why not just be a really good and viable alternative?  Looks like parents are making this about competition.  Both leagues will get their share.  The winners are the players and coaches.  Players get another platform that has street cred due to the people running it.  Coaches get access to more players.  It was obvious that coaches showed up in large numbers to both showcases.  Win win for girls soccer.
> 
> The GA doesn't need to hit grand slams.  They need to be consistent with their product.  It's early for them but they've been consistent.  I'm sure there are others but I have players in both leagues.  There is a different feel about the GA VS ECNL.  ECNL certainly knows how to put on an event, they've been doing it for a long time.  Their model is efficient.  The GA is seeing what works for them and is trying to avoid being seen as a business monster.  As they grow that may become more difficult.  The talent gap in certain regions may shrink, maybe they won't, time will tell.  Who knows.  I hope the GA survives.  There are many who don't.  Another league that platform our DDs and supports their desire to play at the next level is not a bad thing.


This all sounds good from a coaches perspective because GA provides more employment opportunities.  I get it.

But, as a parent I’m concerned that having both ECNL and GA dilutes the elite youth platform and hinders development essentially turning both leagues into very expensive recreational leagues.

How is having two elite youth leagues in the best interest of the players when there aren’t many truly elite players?  A diluted elite league is just a fancy way of saying rec league.  Once again, I think parents are getting hoodwinked and bamboozled and paying top dollar for it.

In terms of consistency, it seems both leagues are consistently diluted and have the ability to sway college coaches to watch players who have had their development hindered by dilution.

At this juncture, I think AYSO could compete with ECNL and GA if they had college showcases to help players transition to college;  what do you think?


----------



## tjinaz

MacDre said:


> This all sounds good from a coaches perspective because GA provides more employment opportunities.  I get it.
> 
> But, as a parent I’m concerned that having both ECNL and GA dilutes the elite youth platform and hinders development essentially turning both leagues into very expensive recreational leagues.
> 
> How is having two elite youth leagues in the best interest of the players when there aren’t many truly elite players?  A diluted elite league is just a fancy way of saying rec league.  Once again, I think parents are getting hoodwinked and bamboozled and paying top dollar for it.
> 
> In terms of consistency, it seems both leagues are consistently diluted and have the ability to sway college coaches to watch players who have had their development hindered by dilution.
> 
> At this juncture, I think AYSO could compete with ECNL and GA if they had college showcases to help players transition to college;  what do you think?


All this would be solved by relegation and a tiered system.  ECNL does not allow that.  If you are in, it doesn't matter if your team sucks and has sucked for years you were granted your franchise and barring some real bone head move will be there forever.  Being as there are non ECNL clubs that have talent that is better than ECNL clubs it gives rise to other leagues.  To completely unify the elite programs in the country relegation is needed and we will never have concentration of talent without it.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

Legends got caught up on a technicality. 

Stop being a child.
[/QUOTE]
That’s a stupid rule if they do allow college players to come down and play.   The purpose of ECNL should be  to give a path to players to get recruited by college scouts.    Why would you bring a college player to this event?    What does that tell the rest of the players that are trying (last chance) to get into college playing soccer?
This “rule” just validates that this is a scam!  Parents invest so much time and money to see the coach bring a college player to take away a chance for the other players to be on the spotlight.


----------



## espola

SoccerFan4Life said:


> That’s a stupid rule if they do allow college players to come down and play.   The purpose of ECNL should be  to give a path to players to get recruited by college scouts.    Why would you bring a college player to this event?    What does that tell the rest of the players that are trying (last chance) to get into college playing soccer?
> This “rule” just validates that this is a scam!  Parents invest so much time and money to see the coach bring a college player to take away a chance for the other players to be on the spotlight.


I looked.  There is no mention of college in ECNL's founding documents.


----------



## MacDre

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Legends got caught up on a technicality.
> 
> Stop being a child.


Why would you bring a college player to this event?    What does that tell the rest of the players that are trying (last chance) to get into college playing soccer?
[/QUOTE]
I think having college players participate is good because it allows the scouts to compare and contrast the HS player with college players in a real game.

I think it tells the rest of the players that if they can’t compete with a college player in a youth tournament, that they probably aren’t going to compete for a starting position on a college team.


----------



## dad4

MacDre said:


> This all sounds good from a coaches perspective because GA provides more employment opportunities.  I get it.
> 
> But, as a parent I’m concerned that having both ECNL and GA dilutes the elite youth platform and hinders development essentially turning both leagues into very expensive recreational leagues.
> 
> How is having two elite youth leagues in the best interest of the players when there aren’t many truly elite players?  A diluted elite league is just a fancy way of saying rec league.  Once again, I think parents are getting hoodwinked and bamboozled and paying top dollar for it.
> 
> In terms of consistency, it seems both leagues are consistently diluted and have the ability to sway college coaches to watch players who have had their development hindered by dilution.
> 
> At this juncture, I think AYSO could compete with ECNL and GA if they had college showcases to help players transition to college;  what do you think?


What makes you think the top clubs would all be in ECNL if GA didn’t exist?  

We ran that experiment.  Without a second league, ECNL restricts membership in an effort to gain a competitive advantage in local markets.  You end up with top clubs outside ECNL because the other top club in their area doesn’t want them in.


----------



## espola

MacDre said:


> I think having college players participate is good because it allows the scouts to compare and contrast the HS player with college players in a real game.
> 
> I think it tells the rest of the players that if they can’t compete with a college player in a youth tournament, that they probably aren’t going to compete for a starting position on a college team.


My son's best opportunity for development was playing three years in an under-20 league (USL Super-20) composed of a mix of high school and college players.  His final season there ended the week before Captain's Camp preceding his Freshman year at college.  He was fit and ready for that level of play.


----------



## espola

dad4 said:


> What makes you think the top clubs would all be in ECNL if GA didn’t exist?
> 
> We ran that experiment.  Without a second league, ECNL restricts membership in an effort to gain a competitive advantage in local markets.  You end up with top clubs outside ECNL because the other top club in their area doesn’t want them in.


If USYSA had half a brain, they would have constructed a system with multiple levels above the local club scene.  The ODP state/regional/national structure was their best effort, but that was all part-time with most players spending more time with their club coaches, more or less guaranteeing inconsistent training.  Development Academy was a half-hearted attempt with the weakness (other than the obvious lack of funding) was to leave the local clubs in charge.  ECNL is just another gap-filler.


----------



## MacDre

espola said:


> My son's best opportunity for development was playing three years in an under-20 league (USL Super-20) composed of a mix of high school and college players.  His final season there ended the week before Captain's Camp preceding his Freshman year at college.  He was fit and ready for that level of play.


I’m excited about the upcoming USL W league.  I’m encouraged.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

MacDre said:


> Why would you bring a college player to this event?    What does that tell the rest of the players that are trying (last chance) to get into college playing soccer?


I think having college players participate is good because it allows the scouts to compare and contrast the HS player with college players in a real game.

I think it tells the rest of the players that if they can’t compete with a college player in a youth tournament, that they probably aren’t going to compete for a starting position on a college team.
[/QUOTE]
The benefits that you outline are for the college coach


MacDre said:


> Why would you bring a college player to this event?    What does that tell the rest of the players that are trying (last chance) to get into college playing soccer?


I think having college players participate is good because it allows the scouts to compare and contrast the HS player with college players in a real game.

I think it tells the rest of the players that if they can’t compete with a college player in a youth tournament, that they probably aren’t going to compete for a starting position on a college team.
[/QUOTE]

If I am a parent paying $2k in travel fees to watch my dd in the bench while some glorified college player is in the field?  I have my answers that I don’t belong in that team and that it’s a scam.   Thankfully my little girl is focused on school first and soccer second.  This ECRL thing is a scam and needs to go away.   Keep ECNL but get rid of this scam called ECRL.


----------



## timbuck

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I think having college players participate is good because it allows the scouts to compare and contrast the HS player with college players in a real game.
> 
> I think it tells the rest of the players that if they can’t compete with a college player in a youth tournament, that they probably aren’t going to compete for a starting position on a college team.


The benefits that you outline are for the college coach

I think having college players participate is good because it allows the scouts to compare and contrast the HS player with college players in a real game.

I think it tells the rest of the players that if they can’t compete with a college player in a youth tournament, that they probably aren’t going to compete for a starting position on a college team.
[/QUOTE]

If I am a parent paying $2k in travel fees to watch my dd in the bench while some glorified college player is in the field?  I have my answers that I don’t belong in that team and that it’s a scam.   Thankfully my little girl is focused on school first and soccer second.  This ECRL thing is a scam and needs to go away.   Keep ECNL but get rid of this scam called ECRL.
[/QUOTE]

Does anyone have more color on the Legends issue?  How many players were on their bench all week? How many college players did they have playing?  
It would suck to spend a week at a travel tournament to get hosed out of playing time because a former player is home from college for the summer. But I haven't seen any details to indicate that was the issue.

Maybe this player was already planning to be in Tampa for the week and said "hey coach -  If you need a player, I'm in town that same week.  Let me know if I can play"


----------



## MacDre

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I think having college players participate is good because it allows the scouts to compare and contrast the HS player with college players in a real game.
> 
> I think it tells the rest of the players that if they can’t compete with a college player in a youth tournament, that they probably aren’t going to compete for a starting position on a college team.


The benefits that you outline are for the college coach

I think having college players participate is good because it allows the scouts to compare and contrast the HS player with college players in a real game.

I think it tells the rest of the players that if they can’t compete with a college player in a youth tournament, that they probably aren’t going to compete for a starting position on a college team.
[/QUOTE]

If I am a parent paying $2k in travel fees to watch my dd in the bench while some glorified college player is in the field?  I have my answers that I don’t belong in that team and that it’s a scam.   Thankfully my little girl is focused on school first and soccer second.  This ECRL thing is a scam and needs to go away.   Keep ECNL but get rid of this scam called ECRL.
[/QUOTE]
That’s not good.  If I were running a youth organization, I’d be scared someone would go “postal” for those type of shenanigans.


----------



## what-happened

The GDA proved that you can have two "elite" leagues that college coaches will pay attention to.  Is their dilution - sure.  At the same time there is also expanded opportunity.  ECNL by nature (elite leagues by nature) exclude players.  The quest for a truly elite league is an uphill battle as long as money and parents are  going to be involved.

Now, if AYSO keeps $$$ low, attracts professional coaches, and can organize a national league with playoffs, I'd be on board.  We have a gazillion leagues now.  It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Is there a way to see group standings and tiebreaker info for the Carolina Nationals?  All I can find is schedule and results.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

dad4 said:


> What makes you think the top clubs would all be in ECNL if GA didn’t exist?
> 
> We ran that experiment.  Without a second league, ECNL restricts membership in an effort to gain a competitive advantage in local markets.  You end up with top clubs outside ECNL because the other top club in their area doesn’t want them in.


Hopefully this fall in NorCal the "Top" Clubs all play each other since ECNL has placed their teams in the NorCal NPL in previous seasons and played other non ECNL clubs. Hopefully the GA does this and ECNL continues to do so.


----------



## soccer4us

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Hopefully this fall in NorCal the "Top" Clubs all play each other since ECNL has placed their teams in the NorCal NPL in previous seasons and played other non ECNL clubs. Hopefully the GA does this and ECNL continues to do so.


Lamo will be nice and fresh for those GA games! 

I agree.  Even if ECNL/GA teams don't take NPL as serious or get lower roster kids playing time, it would be fun to see the competition.

I think having a 2nd league overall is good. Makes GA try to improve each year and ECNL do things to stay on top aka don't have nationals in Florida.


----------



## PruritusAniFC

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Hopefully this fall in NorCal the "Top" Clubs all play each other since ECNL has placed their teams in the NorCal NPL in previous seasons and played other non ECNL clubs. Hopefully the GA does this and ECNL continues to do so.


Girls or Boys ?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

PruritusAniFC said:


> Girls or Boys ?


Girls


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Kicker4Life said:


> A VERY common theme amongst the teams I know that went. We had 3 players not make the trip due to injury and 4 playing with injuries.  Coach did a great job managing their minutes but it definitely made things more “interesting” as most of the injuries were to defensive players.


It appears that once they hit U14, you start seeing more injuries and more serious injuries it just seems to accelerate as they get older.


----------



## Kicker4Life

kickingandscreaming said:


> It appears that once they hit U14, you start seeing more injuries and more serious injuries it just seems to accelerate as they get older.


100%!  Lots of growth and physical development happen during that span of time. Creates muscle/strength imbalances that lead to injury.


----------



## Vista 21

Very reasonable answer. You rarely see crutches at u14 or below but lots of hobbled kids as they get older.


----------



## NorCalDad

dad4 said:


> What makes you think the top clubs would all be in ECNL if GA didn’t exist?
> 
> We ran that experiment.  Without a second league, ECNL restricts membership in an effort to gain a competitive advantage in local markets.  You end up with top clubs outside ECNL because the other top club in their area doesn’t want them in.


This times 1000.  Having just ECNL creates local monopolies.  Having multiple elite leagues or some kind relegation mechanism fixes this to some degree.


----------



## soccermail2020

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So they bring in a college player to take away minuted from bench players whom parents have paid thousand of dollars to travel.    Classy move coach!


That is 100% the Legends way.


----------



## Sike

soccermail2020 said:


> That is 100% the Legends way.


I think it is also the Blues way, but they just made sure they followed the rules.  Of course, it didn't work for them either as they lost game 1.


----------



## Technician72

Sike said:


> I think it is also the Blues way, but they just made sure they followed the rules.  Of course, it didn't work for them either as they lost game 1.


Agree, not the first or last time a club will do things that are legal but spark a conversation around ethics.


----------



## DropBall

San Diego Soccer Club is looking  strong.  SDSC 2008B are in the finals and the SDSC 2007B are in the semi finals. Great job representing SoCal boys!!


----------



## what-happened

Vista 21 said:


> Very reasonable answer. You rarely see crutches at u14 or below but lots of hobbled kids as they get older.


Girls are more prone to injuries than boys.  Many reasons (girls are just different than boys)  but overuse, overtraining is a significant factor.  Take a peek at how your club incorporates training beyond field play.  How many days a week do teams go and focus on strength, stretch, recovery?  How specific is the warm up (games and practice).  

Injuries suck - they can suck the life out of an entire season and demoralize a team.  Coaches and clubs that over emphasize winning often push players back to quickly.  My oldest player's team this year was injury riddled.  Big difference in record year over year.  Coaches and club didn't rush anyone back, taking into consideration pathways to college, etc.  Many games were played with a less than ideal roster size.  Luckily most girls had committed and the season was written off as one that would be used to remain in shape, develop, and enjoy team mates one last year.  It was the only logical and least stressful way to approach the season.  Buyer beware of coaches that want your players to suck it up and play through injuries.  Last time I checked clubs were not paying our DDs to play.


----------



## Desert Hound

So final updates to the U17 playoffs and how the SW teams fared. 

Blues 2 wins 1 loss
LAFC 4 wins and off to the semis for the national championship
Real So Cal 2 losses 1 tie
Surf 1 win 2 losses

AZ Arsenal 3 wins 1 loss
Slammers 1 win 1 loss 1 tie

Phx Rising 2 wins 1 loss
LA Breakers 1 win 2 losses
Heat 1 win 2 losses
Arsenal FC 3 losses

Beach 4 wins

Overall Record U17 SW
19 wins
15 losses
2 ties


----------



## Desert Hound

Overall all the age groups LAFC has been the most consistent this year in the playoffs.


----------



## what-happened

Desert Hound said:


> So final updates to the U17 playoffs and how the SW teams fared.
> 
> Blues 2 wins 1 loss
> LAFC 4 wins and off to the semis for the national championship
> Real So Cal 2 losses 1 tie
> Surf 1 win 2 losses
> 
> AZ Arsenal 3 wins 1 loss
> Slammers 1 win 1 loss 1 tie
> 
> Phx Rising 2 wins 1 loss
> LA Breakers 1 win 2 losses
> Heat 1 win 2 losses
> Arsenal FC 3 losses
> 
> Beach 4 wins
> 
> Overall Record U17 SW
> 19 wins
> 15 losses
> 2 ties


Nice laydown.  

Surprised by Surf's results but their could be many reasons for that (injuries, etc).  Good to see AZ Arsenal mount a successful post season campaign.  


I'm waiting for the same breakdown for the U16s  .  Will make for a great read later - with drink in hand.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

what-happened said:


> Nice laydown.
> 
> Surprised by Surf's results but their could be many reasons for that (injuries, etc).  Good to see AZ Arsenal mount a successful post season campaign.
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the same breakdown for the U16s  .  Will make for a great read later - with drink in hand.


Strikers 05 lost all three games . I have to say the weather was a big factor in them not having a better record.


----------



## Desert Hound

Now to the north...in U17 MVLA is playing very well. 

If the draw works well you may see MVLA vs LAFC in the finals.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Desert Hound said:


> Now to the north...in U17 MVLA is playing very well.
> 
> If the draw works well you may see MVLA vs LAFC in the finals.


They could finally settle that tie they had back in November in Phoenix .


----------



## Kicker4Life

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Strikers 05 lost all three games . I have to say the weather was a big factor in them not having a better record.


Didn’t the other teams have to play in the same weather?


----------



## Desert Hound

Kicker4Life said:


> Didn’t the other teams have to play in the same weather?


I am curious as to his reply regarding that. Good one


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Kicker4Life said:


> Didn’t the other teams have to play in the same weather?


Very true..  but 80 degree plus with Florida humility weather, several delayed games, one canceled game, and a 730 eastern time game can mess things up.
First 2 games my daughters team where leading until they got gassed out.


----------



## Kicker4Life

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Very true..  but 80 degree plus with Florida humility weather, several delayed games, one canceled game, and a 730 eastern time game can mess things up.
> First 2 games my daughters team where leading until they got gassed out.


I hear yah….we had 7:45am (delayed till 8:45), 5:30pm, 9:30am and a 7:15am final (which was canceled, then rescheduled from 9:30 am to 7:15am).


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Kicker4Life said:


> I hear yah….we had 7:45am (delayed till 8:45), 5:30pm, 9:30am and a 7:15am final (which was canceled, then rescheduled from 9:30 am to 7:15am).


Now off to surf cup in beautiful San Diego.
No excuses lol


----------



## Technician72

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Now off to surf cup in beautiful San Diego.
> No excuses lol


Surf Cup Line Up is stacked across multiple age groups and flights, they have a very good turnout.


----------



## espola

DropBall said:


> San Diego Soccer Club is looking  strong.  SDSC 2008B are in the finals and the SDSC 2007B are in the semi finals. Great job representing SoCal boys!!


sdscsurf.com


----------



## Chris Knight

Desert Hound said:


> Now to the north...in U17 MVLA is playing very well.
> 
> If the draw works well you may see MVLA vs LAFC in the finals.


Clearly both MVLA and LAFC are talented but having seen all four of the U17 final four in FL, neither of the CA sides look as strong as either Solar or UFA.  You _may_ see those two in the final ... if the draw works well


----------



## NorCal

Chris Knight said:


> Clearly both MVLA and LAFC are talented but having seen all four of the U17 final four in FL, neither of the CA sides look as strong as either Solar or UFA.  You _may_ see those two in the final ... if the draw works well


Wow, you were able to watch all 4 teams play in Florida, that some dedication. Which games did you get a chance watch?

MVLA:
4-0 McLean
2-0 Match Fit
2-0 Michigan Hawks
3-1 Concorde 

LAFC:
4-0 Tennessee
1-0 Charlotte 
3-2 Crossfire 
3-1 Ohio Elite 

Solar:
4-0 East Meadows
5-1 NC Courage 
3-0 Eastside
0-0 (Pk) FC Dallas 

United FA
3-3 DKSC
5-2 Crossfire 
3-1 PDA
3-2 Real Colorado


----------



## Lightning Red

Chris Knight said:


> Clearly both MVLA and LAFC are talented but having seen all four of the U17 final four in FL, neither of the CA sides look as strong as either Solar or UFA.  You _may_ see those two in the final ... if the draw works well


MVLA has the best keeper. I’ll take them to win it all.


----------



## Chris Knight

NorCal said:


> Wow, you were able to watch all 4 teams play in Florida, that some dedication. Which games did you get a chance watch?
> 
> MVLA:
> 4-0 McLean
> 2-0 Match Fit
> 2-0 Michigan Hawks
> 3-1 Concorde
> 
> LAFC:
> 4-0 Tennessee
> 1-0 Charlotte
> 3-2 Crossfire
> 3-1 Ohio Elite
> 
> Solar:
> 4-0 East Meadows
> 5-1 NC Courage
> 3-0 Eastside
> 0-0 (Pk) FC Dallas
> 
> United FA
> 3-3 DKSC
> 5-2 Crossfire
> 3-1 PDA
> 3-2 Real Colorado


Ironically, NorCal ... Not even as much dedication as it took you to copy 'n paste all of these ^ results.  

I coach quite a few of the kids that were participating in these playoffs so, naturally, was at the complex a bunch.  Saw MVLA vs both Hawks and Concorde, and LAFC vs Crossfire and Ohio (very weak group).


----------



## GTS

Lightning Red said:


> MVLA has the best keeper. I’ll take them to win it all.


Why would you think the keeper of MVLA will help them win, it all about scoring goals.

Look at Blues G17 results, they have the #1 keeper in the country and didn't make it to the semi, heard they could not finish on goals but their keeper made some great saves to prevent a landslide lost.


----------



## espola

GTS said:


> Why would you think the keeper of MVLA will help them win, it all about scoring goals.
> 
> Look at Blues G17 results, they have the #1 keeper in the country and didn't make it to the semi, heard they could not finish on goals but their keeper made some great saves to prevent a landslide lost.


What is the best rating system for young keepers?


----------



## GT45

GTS said:


> Why would you think the keeper of MVLA will help them win, it all about scoring goals.
> 
> Look at Blues G17 results, they have the #1 keeper in the country and didn't make it to the semi, heard they could not finish on goals but their keeper made some great saves to prevent a landslide lost.


Sounds like a pretty biased report. I saw the game(s). The won 2-0, 4-1, and lost 4-2. They clearly scored goals. The final game was 1-1 at half. A poor call on a penalty kick gave Concorde the lead in the second half. The final goal (4) was also a weak foul call. The officiating was very lopsided.


----------



## GTS

GT45 said:


> Sounds like a pretty biased report. I saw the game(s). The won 2-0, 4-1, and lost 4-2. They clearly scored goals. The final game was 1-1 at half. A poor call on a penalty kick gave Concorde the lead in the second half. The final goal (4) was also a weak foul call. The officiating was very lopsided.


Don't get me wrong, the Blues can score and I just heard on that game they they were not playing like on the first two games.

My point is to what Lighting Red stated, "MVLA has the best keeper. I’ll take them to win it all ". 

A good keeper on MVLA team will not help getting them to the finals if goals are not finished.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

GTS said:


> Don't get me wrong, the Blues can score and I just heard on that game they they were not playing like on the first two games.
> 
> My point is to what Lighting Red stated, "MVLA has the best keeper. I’ll take them to win it all ".
> 
> A good keeper on MVLA team will not help getting them to the finals if goals are not finished.


My take was that LR thought the teams were fairly evenly matched so that the best goalkeeper might be the difference.


----------



## GTS

kickingandscreaming said:


> My take was that LR thought the teams were fairly evenly matched so that the best goalkeeper might be the difference.



If that's the case then yes It may make that difference; but it also all depends on how that keeper is performing.  That's one reason why teams have 2 keepers.  Of course with the exemption of the Blues u17; very risky IMO not having back up in case of jury.


----------



## MMMM

espola said:


> What is the best rating system for young keepers?


That would be useful — I’m not sure there is one that’s terribly accurate. It seems like a few girls get ID’d early by a few feeder coaches (here on the east coast, the GK pipeline seems to be through The Keeper Institute in New Jersey) and then never drop off the TopDrawerSoccer lists, even if they haven’t lived up to their early hype.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

GTS said:


> Don't get me wrong, the Blues can score and I just heard on that game they they were not playing like on the first two games.
> 
> My point is to what Lighting Red stated, "MVLA has the best keeper. I’ll take them to win it all ".
> 
> A good keeper on MVLA team will not help getting them to the finals if goals are not finished.


Didn't even know MVLA had a goalie-- whenever I have seen them play they typically finish


----------



## Surf Zombie

Are the ECNL finals being live steamed? They had the draw tonight.


----------



## NorCal




----------



## LASTMAN14

NorCal said:


> View attachment 11109


I like MVLA.


----------



## Soccerfan2

NorCal said:


> View attachment 11109


Best of luck!


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> I like MVLA.


MVLA v Solar is gonna be a really good game!


----------



## Desert Hound

My only complaint about the playoffs (and it doesn't affect me) is that everyone flies out to FL for a week to play, then you have to fly again someplace to play 2 more games. Why not finish it up in one place vs creating more expenses by requiring another round of flights, etc?

Would like to see a MVLA vs LAFC final. 


MVLA vs Solar as kicker said should be pretty good.


----------



## Dubs

Desert Hound said:


> My only complaint about the playoffs (and it doesn't affect me) is that everyone flies out to FL for a week to play, then you have to fly again someplace to play 2 more games. Why not finish it up in one place vs creating more expenses by requiring another round of flights, etc?
> 
> Would like to see a MVLA vs LAFC final.
> 
> 
> MVLA vs Solar as kicker said should be pretty good.


100% agree.  It's a complete fleecing of families that have to make the trip.  Yes, good accomplishment making it to final 4, but having to pay for 2 $1000+ dollar flights to these locations within 3 weeks of each other is stupid and wrong.


----------



## SoccerLocker

ECNL National Finals preview:

Top Drawer Soccer

Good luck to all making the trip!


----------



## timbuck

Dubs said:


> 100% agree.  It's a complete fleecing of families that have to make the trip.  Yes, good accomplishment making it to final 4, but having to pay for 2 $1000+ dollar flights to these locations within 3 weeks of each other is stupid and wrong.


I think players/families were in Florida for at least a week.  And over the 4th of July holiday.  That is not a cheap trip by any stretch. Then to have your "reward" for doing well to fly back to Virginia a few weeks later.
I guess you can forget about planning that summer vacation.


----------



## what-happened

SoccerLocker said:


> ECNL National Finals preview:
> 
> Top Drawer Soccer
> 
> Good luck to all making the trip!


LAFC and Solar have had a very impressive run.  Let's see if someone spoils the party for them.


----------



## what-happened

timbuck said:


> I think players/families were in Florida for at least a week.  And over the 4th of July holiday.  That is not a cheap trip by any stretch. Then to have your "reward" for doing well to fly back to Virginia a few weeks later.
> I guess you can forget about planning that summer vacation.


By now the league has you hook, line, and sinker.  It's a pain for sure and demonstrates the exclusivity of these leagues.  Constantly writing those checks, hoping somewhere down the line their is a return on your "investment".  

Would it be possible to not have a post season? Save parents some $$.  Maybe have some cross conference play throughout the year that eliminates this crazy post season schedule? 

The kids will have fun though as will the college coaches.


----------



## GT45

GTS said:


> If that's the case then yes It may make that difference; but it also all depends on how that keeper is performing.  That's one reason why teams have 2 keepers.  Of course with the exemption of the Blues u17; very risky IMO not having back up in case of jury.


Every club has an entire ECRL team they can draw from. Obviously the Blues back up keeper players on the ECRL team, where she gets loads of playing time.


----------



## dad4

Dubs said:


> 100% agree.  It's a complete fleecing of families that have to make the trip.  Yes, good accomplishment making it to final 4, but having to pay for 2 $1000+ dollar flights to these locations within 3 weeks of each other is stupid and wrong.


If you don’t fly all over, you always play the same teams, because you play whichever playoff team is closest to you.

OK by me.  But other people might object to Blues meeting Surf in the quarterfinals 15 times in 5 years.  It lacks a certain variety.


----------



## Dubs

timbuck said:


> I think players/families were in Florida for at least a week.  And over the 4th of July holiday.  That is not a cheap trip by any stretch. Then to have your "reward" for doing well to fly back to Virginia a few weeks later.
> I guess you can forget about planning that summer vacation.


Exactly.  You can forget your summer vacation planning and say hello to cutting two fat checks for unecessary travel.  It does indeed point to the exclusivity of the league.  There has to be a better way, but as long as families agree to pay, it will continue.


----------



## timbuck

dad4 said:


> If you don’t fly all over, you always play the same teams, because you play whichever playoff team is closest to you.
> 
> OK by me.  But other people might object to Blues meeting Surf in the quarterfinals 15 times in 5 years.  It lacks a certain variety.


Not to open this can of worms again-  But that's the problem with a closed league system.  How many teams do Blues, Surf and Slammers drive past on the way to the airport that might give them a decent game?  How many bench players at B, S, S are there because they want to be on an ECNL team but would be better served getting playing time at a club that plays local?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dubs said:


> Exactly.  You can forget your summer vacation planning and say hello to cutting two fat checks for unecessary travel.  It does indeed point to the exclusivity of the league.  There has to be a better way, but as long as families agree to pay, it will continue.


True….but how is this different than the GA Nationals, the advanced rounds of National Cup and/or the USYSL Championships?

This isn’t restricted to ECNL.


----------



## Dubs

Kicker4Life said:


> True….but how is this different than the GA Nationals, the advanced rounds of National Cup and/or the USYSL Championships?
> 
> This isn’t restricted to ECNL.


It's no different.  I'm not limiting this to the ECNL.  Each "top level" league does the same.  I'm just highlighting ECNL because that's where my DD has played her whole club career.


----------



## timbuck

Kicker4Life said:


> True….but how is this different than the GA Nationals, the advanced rounds of National Cup and/or the USYSL Championships?
> 
> This isn’t restricted to ECNL.


Kinda my point.  If all teams were grouped in the same structure, we'd have less "National" events that require so much travel.
Its like pro boxing-  So many federations and "World Champs" across multiple federations.


----------



## Kicker4Life

timbuck said:


> Kinda my point.  If all teams were grouped in the same structure, we'd have less "National" events that require so much travel.
> Its like pro boxing-  So many federations and "World Champs" across multiple federations.


You mean there would be less teams “needing” to travel because there would only be one “National Championship” versus 1 for GA, 1 for ECNL, etc….


----------



## Soccer43

are the semi-finals and finals going to be live-streamed at all?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Soccer43 said:


> are the semi-finals and finals going to be live-streamed at all?


Pay per view.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

LASTMAN14 said:


> Pay per view.


If they get enough viewers maybe they'll be able to afford benches and tents for all the playoff games next year .


----------



## supercell

timbuck said:


> Kinda my point.  If all teams were grouped in the same structure, we'd have less "National" events that require so much travel.
> Its like pro boxing-  So many federations and "World Champs" across multiple federations.


If you're going to have a national championship, there is going to be travel. If you break it down into conference championships, feeding into regional championships feeding into national championships, you might limit travel for weaker teams, and increase travel for nationally competitive ones. There will always be someone that won't like it.
The other approach is to just stop at regional championships. High school stops at states because they run out of time, and nobody would pay for much more than that. That's not a "national" league.
It just depends on what you want, there are formats out there to give you whatever level of travel you desire. ECNL tailors its product for its own purpose, as do all leagues.


----------



## LASTMAN14

kickingandscreaming said:


> If they get enough viewers maybe they'll be able to afford benches and tents for all the playoff games next year .


Why stop there! Go big! Get some Recaro seats!


----------



## kickingandscreaming

LASTMAN14 said:


> Why stop there! Go big! Get some Recaro seats!


Ha! Baby steps, @LASTMAN14, baby steps.


----------



## LASTMAN14

kickingandscreaming said:


> Ha! Baby steps, @LASTMAN14, baby steps.


Few years ago at Cerritos Memorial they had a moveable stadium seating platform with 6 seats just like the Recaro set up. All you had to do was roll it out on the field. Brillant!


----------



## Emma

supercell said:


> If you're going to have a national championship, there is going to be travel. If you break it down into conference championships, feeding into regional championships feeding into national championships, you might limit travel for weaker teams, and increase travel for nationally competitive ones. There will always be someone that won't like it.
> The other approach is to just stop at regional championships. High school stops at states because they run out of time, and nobody would pay for much more than that. That's not a "national" league.
> It just depends on what you want, there are formats out there to give you whatever level of travel you desire. ECNL tailors its product for its own purpose, as do all leagues.


We are part ECNL but I'm not sure you can call it a "national" league if you exclude most teams and most players can't afford it.  "Exclusive Wealthy League" might be more appropriate. 

A National League is one which allows most people to be part of and fees should be used to pay for winners to travel to regionals and national championships.

I'd like to see colleges stop scouting at these expensive events and more on regional showcases or tourneys where most kids can afford it.  If the NCAA unites to make this a priority, sports will be cheaper and we will have REAL National Championships.


----------



## Carlsbad7

Emma said:


> We are part ECNL but I'm not sure you can call it a "national" league if you exclude most teams and most players can't afford it.  "Exclusive Wealthy League" might be more appropriate.
> 
> A National League is one which allows most people to be part of and fees should be used to pay for winners to travel to regionals and national championships.
> 
> I'd like to see colleges stop scouting at these expensive events and more on regional showcases or tourneys where most kids can afford it.  If the NCAA unites to make this a priority, sports will be cheaper and we will have REAL National Championships.


Now that colleges have to pay top talent it will be much more likely that they'll also start paying for tournaments to get exclusive access to new recruits.

Brave new world!


----------



## Desert Hound

Well playoffs next year are in......Seattle. Wonder if it will rain? hehe


----------



## supercell

Emma said:


> We are part ECNL but I'm not sure you can call it a "national" league if you exclude most teams and most players can't afford it.  "Exclusive Wealthy League" might be more appropriate.
> 
> A National League is one which allows most people to be part of and fees should be used to pay for winners to travel to regionals and national championships.
> 
> I'd like to see colleges stop scouting at these expensive events and more on regional showcases or tourneys where most kids can afford it.  If the NCAA unites to make this a priority, sports will be cheaper and we will have REAL National Championships.


I think the costs associated with travelling to a national championship for any league are about the same. So it's not really an ECNL thing so much as it is a national league thing. Every national league excludes people who can't afford to travel for it.  ECNL is especially bad though because they separate the national playoffs from the championship, requiring 2X trips to win the prize. I think that's really the rub here, that seems totally unnecessary.

I like the idea of a more regionalized showcase model. When the national events are on one coast or the other, they lose value to the majority of kids who are looking at mid-majors and below, who are recruiting regionally for the most part. That makes it tough on the west coast player who wants to go to school on the east coast of course and vise versa. I suspect that if you had statistics on where ECNL kids are recruited from, it stands to reason that the majority would already be scouted primarily at regional events just because there are more of them and they occur earlier in the year. ECNL still calls them national events to further confuse matters.


----------



## Emma

[QUOTE="supercell, post: 399714, member: 7364"
I think the costs associated with travelling to a national championship for any league are about the same. So it's not really an ECNL thing so much as it is a national league thing. Every national league excludes people who can't afford to travel for it.  ECNL is especially bad though because they separate the national playoffs from the championship, requiring 2X trips to win the prize. I think that's really the rub here, that seems totally unnecessary.

I like the idea of a more regionalized showcase model. When the national events are on one coast or the other, they lose value to the majority of kids who are looking at mid-majors and below, who are recruiting regionally for the most part. That makes it tough on the west coast player who wants to go to school on the east coast of course and vise versa. I suspect that if you had statistics on where ECNL kids are recruited from, it stands to reason that the majority would already be scouted primarily at regional events just because there are more of them and they occur earlier in the year. ECNL still calls them national events to further confuse matters.
[/QUOTE]
Most of the "so called" national championships (there are so many that none really exist now) are modeled this way and I think it's modeled incorrectly.  It needs to be changed and it's not too difficult.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe CalSouth actually used fees to pay for or substantially subsidize ODP players to travel. 

Create local championships, then move them to 16 regional championships, then have the 16 regional winners play in the championship tournament.  A portion of all player fees should go into this.  With the quantity of players registered, we should afford to pay for the 8 regional winners to travel.  Or increase fees by $10.   Increase local entrance fees by $50 a team and use that money for regionals and championship tournaments.

It doesn't matter what league you play in (ECNL, DISCOVERY, CSL), the true National Champs should play thru this method and everyone team from every league should have access to enter this competition without any seeding.  All drawings are done via lottery and it's luck of the draw who you have to compete with in group play. 

We don't need a mayor's cup or a governor's cup or president's cup.  Just a national one.  Tournaments can distinguish flights and let the lower flights earn medals that way.


----------



## zags77

ECNL Showcase information posted for the 2021-2022 season....

Biggest shame is for the former ECNL composite teams that are now playing ECRL is that there are no events until April 1-3....Most of these kids are Juniors and Seniors and need  exposure now....


----------



## supercell

zags77 said:


> ECNL Showcase information posted for the 2021-2022 season....
> 
> Biggest shame is for the former ECNL composite teams that are now playing ECRL is that there are no events until April 1-3....Most of these kids are Juniors and Seniors and need  exposure now....


If they had a fall event, would college coaches come? They will be busy with their own college season won't they?


----------



## timbuck

supercell said:


> If they had a fall event, would college coaches come? They will be busy with their own college season won't they?


I hear this argument a lot about college soccer coaches not being able to scout during their season.
How do Power 5 Basketball and Football coaches manage it?


----------



## Emma

timbuck said:


> I hear this argument a lot about college soccer coaches not being able to scout during their season.
> How do Power 5 Basketball and Football coaches manage it?


Money and resources available


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Emma said:


> Money and resources available


If you look at FSU -- Women's soccer has 4 total coaches, Men's basketball has 8 coaches and Men's football has 4 coaches dedicated to recruiting that will be on the road during the HS season to watch players.  For hoops AAU - highest level is heavy playing not during major portion of school year -- (May-August). Hoops also have big time tournaments for HS teams while during the year condenses the days to 3 or 4 including the weekend where coaches show up.


----------



## zags77

supercell said:


> If they had a fall event, would college coaches come? They will be busy with their own college season won't they?


I have heard nothing but fantastic reviews about all the ECNL showcases.  If your theory was correct, why have any showcases in the fall?  There are 2 slated this fall for in San Diego and Phoenix...What is the objective of the ECNL showcases?


----------



## Emma

youthsportsugghhh said:


> If you look at FSU -- Women's soccer has 4 total coaches, Men's basketball has 8 coaches and Men's football has 4 coaches dedicated to recruiting that will be on the road during the HS season to watch players.  For hoops AAU - highest level is heavy playing not during major portion of school year -- (May-August). Hoops also have big time tournaments for HS teams while during the year condenses the days to 3 or 4 including the weekend where coaches show up.


Heavy playing during May-August should be the priority for youth sports to allow for academics focus and high school sports too.


----------



## supercell

zags77 said:


> I have heard nothing but fantastic reviews about all the ECNL showcases.  If your theory was correct, why have any showcases in the fall?  There are 2 slated this fall for in San Diego and Phoenix...What is the objective of the ECNL showcases?


It's not a theory, its a question. hence the use of curly punctuation. If memory serves, ECNL typically avoids the fall college season for showcases, at least until late November for presumably this reason. This year they have two earlier ones. both in the west, presumably because of the pent up demand for them caused by COVID. Not sure why they didn't schedule an earlier east coast one to match. In any event, I will be curious to see what the turnout is at these early events. BY the way, where did you capture that chart from?


----------



## futboldad1

supercell said:


> It's not a theory, its a question. hence the use of curly punctuation. If memory serves, ECNL typically avoids the fall college season for showcases, at least until late November for presumably this reason. This year they have two earlier ones. both in the west, presumably because of the pent up demand for them caused by COVID. Not sure why they didn't schedule an earlier east coast one to match. In any event, I will be curious to see what the turnout is at these early events. BY the way, where did you capture that chart from?


ECNL's twitter.....


----------



## soccer4us

supercell said:


> It's not a theory, its a question. hence the use of curly punctuation. If memory serves, ECNL typically avoids the fall college season for showcases, at least until late November for presumably this reason. This year they have two earlier ones. both in the west, presumably because of the pent up demand for them caused by COVID. Not sure why they didn't schedule an earlier east coast one to match. In any event, I will be curious to see what the turnout is at these early events. BY the way, where did you capture that chart from?


100 percent correct. It would be pointless to have a showcase during the fall before mid November. Majority of schools season is over by the mid Nov. showcase so plenty can attend. 

ECNL posted that graphic on their social media earlier in the day so I'm guessing from there. The San Diego one is for the younger age groups and not college recruiting age. The graphic doesn't make that clear unfortunately.


----------



## Crazy Az

Emma said:


> Heavy playing during May-August should be the priority for youth sports to allow for academics focus and high school sports too.


Sure just come over here to Az in july, or texas. I'm sure the kids will have a great time.


----------



## Lightning Red

MVLA 3-1 over Solar 
LAFC 3-1 over United 
Rematch!  Love that two CA teams are in the final.


----------



## futboldad1

Lightning Red said:


> MVLA 3-1 over Solar
> LAFC 3-1 over United
> Rematch!  Love that two CA teams are in the final.


Agreed! MVLA U17 will take it all has been my thoughts all along and just one game to go…… best of luck to both talented teams


----------



## LASTMAN14

futboldad1 said:


> Agreed! MVLA U17 will take it all has been my thoughts all along and just one game to go…… best of luck to both talented teams


That MVLA team has been special for many years.


----------



## futboldad1

LASTMAN14 said:


> That MVLA team has been special for many years.


Yes it really has……


----------



## LASTMAN14

05
LAFC 2-0 vs TBR
PDA 4-2 vs Richmond


----------



## ecsoccermom

Any updates for the 06?


----------



## LASTMAN14

ecsoccermom said:


> Any updates for the 06?


Surf
KC
Solar
There is a tie in the 4th game but not sure on the winner.


----------



## Surf Zombie

2007’s

So Cal Blues 1-0 JFC
Solar 4-1 LAFC Slammers


----------



## STX

LASTMAN14 said:


> Surf
> KC
> Solar
> There is a tie in the 4th game but not sure on the winner.


World Class is the 4th.


----------



## LASTMAN14

STX said:


> World Class is the 4th.


TY.


----------



## ToonArmy

ecsoccermom said:


> Any updates for the 06?





LASTMAN14 said:


> 05
> LAFC 2-0 vs TBR
> PDA 4-2 vs Richmond


Another rematch for the final


----------



## GT45

zags77 said:


> I have heard nothing but fantastic reviews about all the ECNL showcases.  If your theory was correct, why have any showcases in the fall?  There are 2 slated this fall for in San Diego and Phoenix...What is the objective of the ECNL showcases?


The San Diego Showcase is for U13/U14 teams (they are optional showcases), so college coaches will not attend this young age group. The Phoenix one is right after the college regular season ends. Teams in the NCAA tournament typically send a coach or two to the event while the rest of the staff prepares for the NCAA tournament.


----------



## LASTMAN14

ToonArmy said:


> Another rematch for the final


True. What’s your thought?


----------



## LASTMAN14

GT45 said:


> The San Diego Showcase is for U13/U14 teams (they are optional showcases), so college coaches will not attend this young age group. The Phoenix one is right after the college regular season ends. Teams in the NCAA tournament typically send a coach or two to the event while the rest of the staff prepares for the NCAA tournament.


You have great info. But your Debbie Downer.


----------



## soccer4us

MVLA 1-0 winners over Slammers.


----------



## LASTMAN14

05
LAFC 4 vs PDA 2 in double OT


----------



## ecsoccermom

Any 06 updates?


----------



## Lightning Red

ecsoccermom said:


> Any 06 updates?


Surf beat Solar in PK’s


----------



## Lightning Red

MVLA 1-0.     U17’s


----------



## NorCal

After a very difficult year, congrats to all for getting back to into the swing of things and being able to play the great game of soccer. It was really nice to see the fields packed with players, fans and college coaches again. 

U17 -
MVLA ‘04 is a very special team both on and off the field, one that doesn’t come around very often. They went through an extremely tough path (Michigan Hawks, Concorde Fire, Solar FC…) and was able to win the All-California final 1-0 over LAFC Slammers this morning. 2-Time ECNL National Champions (with a 3rd place as well)!!!


----------



## NorCal




----------



## futboldad1

ecsoccermom said:


> Any 06 updates?


Surf vs KC  Athletics in tomorrow's final.....both advanced on PKs......let's go Surf! I've been getting play by play texts from my friends there....let's do this


----------



## futboldad1

California, especially SoCal, dominating even after a covid year with high school mixed in....... best region in the country with finalists in every age group at National Finals!

08 LAFC Slammers beat Eclipse on PKs


07 Solar beat Blues 3-1


06 Surf vs Athletics KC 7/19


05 LAFC Slammers beat PDA 4-2 in extra time 


04 MVLA beat LAFC Slammers 1-0


----------



## Surf Zombie

Of the twenty teams that made the final four in the U13-U17 age groups there was a good mix of usual suspects plus smaller clubs that had a team make a deep run into the playoffs.  

LAFC Slammers (4), Solar (4), So Cal Blues, Surf, Eclipse Select, PDA & MVLA.

San Juan SC
Jacksonville FC 
KC Athletics
World Class 
Richmond United
Tampa Bay United 
United Futbol Academy


----------



## futboldad1

06 Champs KC Athletics 2-1 over Surf……surf leading until late but own goal off a fk made it 1-1 then KC added another for the W…. Heart breaker but congrats KC Athletics


----------



## Soccer43

Chris Knight said:


> Clearly both MVLA and LAFC are talented but having seen all four of the U17 final four in FL, neither of the CA sides look as strong as either Solar or UFA.  You _may_ see those two in the final ... if the draw works well


sometimes hard to put predictions in writing - guess this didn't come to fruition as it was an MVLA-LAFC final.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Soccer43 said:


> sometimes hard to put predictions in writing - guess this didn't come to fruition as it was an MVLA-LAFC final.


It's not easy to compare teams that haven't played each other by watching them play independent games. Even if they both played the same team, comparisons aren't as easy as it may seem due to how the team's strengths and weaknesses match up.

I'll add this as it was interesting despite the relatively small sample size. For the U17s, I looked at the YSR before the playoffs started. The final 8 (quarterfinals) included the teams ranked 1-6, 15 (LAFC), and 16 (Ohio Elite). The teams ranked 7 and 8 were in groups with higher-ranked teams with the higher-ranked team qualifying.


----------

